# ~ MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Clubhouse ~



## Restore724

~ MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Clubhouse ~


----------



## Restore724

I ordered *MICHAEL Micheal Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel *from Macy's. 
The medium size, wider zip opening and extra shoulder strap is exactly was I was looking for.  
I can't wait for it to be delivered.

 &#8226;PVC; trim: leather
 &#8226;Double handles with 4" drop; *adjustable detachable shoulder strap *with 23" drop
 &#8226;*Top zip closure*
 &#8226;Gold-tone hardware; *2 side pockets*; signature pattern all-over; roller buckle detail; detachable signature charm
 &#8226;Interior features zip pocket, *4 slip pockets *and key fob
 &#8226;*12" W x 9-1/2" H x 6-1/2" D*


----------



## missaudrie

I had the large monogram satchel in Vanilla...sold it because it was a bit to large for me. I'd love to see pics of your medium satchel when it comes!


----------



## princezss

I love this bag I wanted to get it in the same size as yours but the vanilla! It reminds me of the Louis Vuitton speedy damier azur and after seeing it on someone the other day I am in love. Good choice. Do you know if its heavy at all or carry-able as an everyday bag?


----------



## Restore724

MACY'S has fast shipping!  I ABSOLUTELY LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS BAG
The long strap works as crossbody for me.  
I doubled the chains on the sides and then bags works as a long shoulder strap.  
The 2 outside pockets have button closure.
(my perfect LV inspired bag without high price tag)


----------



## StylePassion

Restore724 said:


> MACY'S has fast shipping!  I ABSOLUTELY LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS BAG
> The long strap works as crossbody for me.
> I doubled the chains on the sides and then bags works as a long shoulder strap.
> The 2 outside pockets have button closure.
> (my perfect LV inspired bag without high price tag)


Congrats! That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Restore724

StylePassion said:


> Congrats! That is a gorgeous bag!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Bag Fetish

If i'm correct the med then is the size of an LV speedy 25..
bonus that the long strap is removable.. I wish they had this with their hamilton bags. 

BTW congrats on the cool bag! 





Restore724 said:


> I ordered *MICHAEL Micheal Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel *from Macy's.
> The medium size, wider zip opening and extra shoulder strap is exactly was I was looking for.
> I can't wait for it to be delivered.
> 
> PVC; trim: leather
> Double handles with 4" drop; *adjustable detachable shoulder strap *with 23" drop
> *Top zip closure*
> Gold-tone hardware; *2 side pockets*; signature pattern all-over; roller buckle detail; detachable signature charm
> Interior features zip pocket, *4 slip pockets *and key fob
> *12" W x 9-1/2" H x 6-1/2" D*


----------



## Restore724

Bag Fetish said:


> If i'm correct the med then is the size of an LV speedy 25..
> bonus that the long strap is removable.. I wish they had this with their hamilton bags.
> 
> BTW congrats on the cool bag!


 

Thanks!  

I don't own LV speedy so I'm not sure how it compares in size. They are several color/options on MK website to choose from.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Outside pockets .... Heavens!


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> MACY'S has fast shipping! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS BAG
> The long strap works as crossbody for me.
> I doubled the chains on the sides and then bags works as a long shoulder strap.
> The 2 outside pockets have button closure.
> (my perfect LV inspired bag without high price tag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Restore, this is a gorgeous bag.  It reminds me of the LV one. Is this bag in the stores to see in person or only online?
> Congrats!


----------



## Restore724

Thanks!  I enjoy carrying this bag and got so many compliments.  
I have not seen this exact one in stores yet.  
You can check Macy's website and click on check stores in your area. MK store might have them too. 
I like it so much that I might get a leather one as well. 

Let me know what you think when you see it.


----------



## Restore724

Bag Fetish said:


> Outside pockets .... Heavens!


 
Here is pic of outside pocket with snap magnetic closure. Pockets are on both sides.


----------



## Munchkyn

Do you have any mod shots with the longer strap? I love how this has pockets on the side and inside unlike the speedy.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Modelling shots please!!!!  Love this purse!!! Congrats!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Nice purse I have the leather vanilla grayson.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bump for miss C .. Shoebaglady


----------



## Shoebaglady

Restore724 said:


> MACY'S has fast shipping!  I ABSOLUTELY LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS BAG
> The long strap works as crossbody for me.
> I doubled the chains on the sides and then bags works as a long shoulder strap.
> The 2 outside pockets have button closure.
> (my perfect LV inspired bag without high price tag)



It is gorgeous!! I love the chain detailing on the long strap and 2 outer pockets....finally!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> bump for miss C .. Shoebaglady


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> It is gorgeous!! I love the chain detailing on the long strap and 2 outer pockets....finally!!!  Congrats!!


 how much do you love your azur now ?? LOL


----------



## Restore724

*Modeling Pics!*

*Carrying as satchel*





*Carrying as Long Shoulder vs. Crossbody*


----------



## Bag Fetish

Looks great on you!! Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Restore724

*My 2 MK Bags*


----------



## codegirl

Not the best pic but here's my large brown Grayson with matching wallet (same size as LV Speedy 35)
Love love love it but wish it had outside pockets like Restore724's does 
(I also have this set in vanilla but don't have a pic at the moment)


----------



## Restore724

Congrats on your beautiful sets. Both brown and vanilla are classics.


----------



## Restore724

*More "MEDIUM" Grayson's.  Four colors include additional strap*


----------



## bagee

I wish they would have had the add'l strap out when i bought my Grayson!  But...i still love the bag and wear it often!


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> *Modeling Pics!*
> 
> *Carrying as satchel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carrying as Long Shoulder vs. Crossbody*


 Restore, You look Gorgeous with that bag!  I love it on you!  We are twins on your watch, I have been wearing mine all week.
Now I have to get the bag so we could be twins on the MK Bag 
Thanks for posting modeling shots!


----------



## Restore724

lucydee said:


> Restore, You look Gorgeous with that bag! I love it on you! We are twins on your watch, I have been wearing mine all week.
> Now I have to get the bag so we could be twins on the MK Bag
> Thanks for posting modeling shots!


 
OMG, *MK watches* are stunning and addicting.  I only buy the ones that have swarovski crystals on them.  

Thanks, I love this *MK Satchel*.  When I went grocery shopping it sure did help to use the crossbody/shoulder strap.  
Can't wait to see yours too!


----------



## kmhernandez

I was at the store the other day and saw the grayson in black. I have always wanted a speedy but right now paying that much is not an option. I love MK bags but dont own a grayson. I was wondering how well it holds its shape and does anyone know if the black will becoming out with a strap?


----------



## Restore724

kmhernandez said:


> I was at the store the other day and saw the grayson in black. I have always wanted a speedy but right now paying that much is not an option. I love MK bags but dont own a grayson. I was wondering how well it holds its shape and does anyone know if the black will becoming out with a strap?


 
Check them out at MACY'S Online

_MICHAEL Micheal Kors Handbag, Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel _
_Web ID: 717629_
_Available in black, brown, vanilla_


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Grayson - Chain' Satchel *
(silver/black) (brass/vanilla)


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Grayson - Chain' Satchel *
(brass/brown)


----------



## kings_20

Love this!! I am a fan of the speedy shape and love the chain strap. Is the bottom reinforced or saggy?? Are you using a base shaper??


----------



## Restore724

kings_20 said:


> Love this!! I am a fan of the speedy shape and love the chain strap. Is the bottom reinforced or saggy?? Are you using a base shaper??


 
Is the bottom reinforced or saggy??  not saggy
Are you using a base shaper?? not needed


----------



## kings_20

Thanks!! I am loving the woven ones.


----------



## WitchyCat

I have had this bag   in large for two years and  I still get compliments on it.  Very strong bag , resistant against weather.


----------



## Bag Fetish

You need some Vanilla to go with that chocolate!! 



Restore724 said:


> *My 2 MK Bags*


----------



## Restore724

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> You need some Vanilla to go with that chocolate!!



I know!  Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Restore724




----------



## parasiteeve9

I just got my new Large Grayson last night in the mail,I bought it from the Michael Kors website.


----------



## Bag Fetish

sweet deal, I would like to see one of these loaded up .... 


parasiteeve9 said:


> I just got my new Large Grayson last night in the mail,I bought it from the Michael Kors website.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Gorgeous!!!! Modeling pics please!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

parasiteeve9 said:


> I just got my new Large Grayson last night in the mail,I bought it from the Michael Kors website.


 
Great bag ! Enjoy!!


----------



## Moni22

How well do the leather Graysons wear?  I am considering purchasing the pink one (seen here http://www.morehandbags.com/michael...chael-kors-satchel-grayson-large-satchel.html) from my local Lord and Taylor outlet, but I'm concerned that it might become misshapen as it wears.  

Earlier this summer, I was stalking a vanilla leather Grayson at my local TJ Maxx.  It disappeared for a while (presumably someone bought it), then reappeared (returned) looking somewhat beat up.  I don't know if that is because the previous purchaser didn't take good care of it or if that is just how the leather Grayson wears over time.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## coronita

I love this bag. It is going on my wishlist. I think I love it more than the speedy!!


----------



## iGlitter

Ahh! I love them all I'm trying to decide between the medium Grayson in brown and the Hamilton in luggage..hard choice!


----------



## parasiteeve9

*Hi
I was curious will the leather handles on my grayson patina over time like the louis vuitton speedy does?*


----------



## Bag Fetish

parasiteeve9 said:
			
		

> Hi
> I was curious will the leather handles on my grayson patina over time like the louis vuitton speedy does?



No! None of the handles on the satchel or totes will as they are treated leather not raw leather like the lv's..


----------



## alexisarcher7

Would you say the shoulder chain makes the bag heavy? I cant decide between the Grayson with the shoulder strap or a Tory Burch City Satchel.


----------



## Restore724

alexisarcher7 said:


> Would you say the shoulder chain makes the bag heavy? I cant decide between the Grayson with the shoulder strap or a Tory Burch City Satchel.


 
I unhook the strap and store it in my bag.  

Not heavy at all.   I think because it hooks on the sides of the bag instead of the top, it balances the distribution of weight better.


----------



## kings_20

Love that the handles are pretreated. I hate when vachetta darkens. I need a woven chain one lol.


----------



## parasiteeve9

I too am glad to find out that the handles are treated cause i don't like how the lv handle darken over time.
Thankyou Bag Fetish for the info


----------



## TiffanyS88




----------



## Moonicav

Love my new Grayson Chain in Vanilla! Size and length is perfect, awesome to use!


----------



## darcy-0702

My large brown Grayson has been ordered  Due to be in later this month.


----------



## lunnul

Not enough modeling pictures in this thread! The greyson is so beautiful!


----------



## TiffanyS88

lunnul said:


> Not enough modeling pictures in this thread! The greyson is so beautiful!


I will try to take some soon


----------



## Restore724

MICHAEL Micheal Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Micheal Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel *


----------



## Bag Fetish

Restore724 said:
			
		

> MICHAEL Micheal Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel



What are your picture showing up?


----------



## LVLadyLover

Moonicav said:


> View attachment 1898898
> 
> 
> Love my new Grayson Chain in Vanilla! Size and length is perfect, awesome to use!



OMG I love your MK Vanilla Grayson with the accompanying gold chain strap. I'm still waiting for this particular Grayson to show up in my local MK boutique, then she will be mine........lol! Enjoy her and wear her well with pride!


----------



## lunnul

Restore724 said:


> *MICHAEL Micheal Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel *


 

I can't see the picture


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel *


----------



## LVLadyLover

Restore724 said:


> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel *



Gorgeous MK Grayson! I'm looking for this purse at my local MK Boutique tomorrow in either the Vanilla or Chocolate brown, and I love the chain shoulder strap ABSOLUTELY fab!


----------



## Restore724

LVLadyLover said:
			
		

> Gorgeous MK Grayson! I'm looking for this purse at my local MK Boutique tomorrow in either the Vanilla or Chocolate brown, and I love the chain shoulder strap ABSOLUTELY fab!



Thanks! its my favorite satchel/crossbody. To my surprise my MK store does not carry Grayson logo with strap yet.  They are at Macy's, Dillard's and Nordstrom. 
Hope you find one and share pics!


----------



## LVLadyLover

I'm finally in the MK Grayson Club......woo hoo! I just purchased my MK Grayson Woven Satchel in a Chocolate Mocha Color for 40% off today at my local MK Outlet!


----------



## Restore724

LVLadyLover said:
			
		

> I'm finally in the MK Grayson Club......woo hoo! I just purchased my MK Grayson Woven Satchel in a Chocolate Mocha Color for 40% off today at my local MK Outlet!



Congrats!  That's a great outlet find. Love it!


----------



## Restore724

*new MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Grayson Quilted Stud - Medium' Satchel
$428.00 Color: NICKEL 
Nordstrom*


----------



## nekko.noir

I was at TJMaxx today and spotted a metallic mirror version of the Grayson in a beautiful rose gold color. I was worried about the metallic rubbing off and didn't end up getting it, but now I'm wondering if I should go back. Any thoughts?


----------



## PurseFanatic

YEA! Joined the club today! I purchased a large Grayson for myself as an early Christmas gift.


----------



## sokafor

LVLadyLover said:
			
		

> I'm finally in the MK Grayson Club......woo hoo! I just purchased my MK Grayson Woven Satchel in a Chocolate Mocha Color for 40% off today at my local MK Outlet!



I adore the color and woven texture! Nice find


----------



## mandasari

Just got mine today...love it!!!!!!


----------



## PurseFanatic

Sorry for the blurry pic, all i had was my cell phone...


----------



## codegirl

Restore724 said:


> *new MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Grayson Quilted Stud - Medium' Satchel*
> *$428.00 Color: NICKEL *
> *Nordstrom*


 
WOW, that bag is amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## LVLadyLover

sokafor said:


> I adore the color and woven texture! Nice find



Thank you, thank you! I LOVE her to bits!  I have been using my Grayson almost everyday and can't get enough of her! Happy weekend to you!


----------



## magenta924

This bag is beautiful I need to save up to get one. I really like the strap.


----------



## klamp

I'll be picking up my very first MK bag at Macy's on Nov 28th!!! I'm so excited!! ~MICHAEL Micheal Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Chain Satchel~

I'M CURIOUS.... does this bag sag after awhile?


----------



## Restore724

klamp said:


> I'll be picking up my very first MK bag at Macy's on Nov 28th!!! I'm so excited!! ~MICHAEL Micheal Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Chain Satchel~
> 
> I'M CURIOUS.... does this bag sag after awhile?



Super excited for you!  I have Grayson Medium Chain Satchel in brown logo for about 2 months and it still looks new.  No sagging at all.  The pvc holds it's shape.


----------



## klamp

Restore724 said:
			
		

> Super excited for you!  I have Grayson Medium Chain Satchel in brown logo for about 2 months and it still looks new.  No sagging at all.  The pvc holds it's shape.



Thanks!! That's good to hear! I can't wait! 
One more question, the SA at Macy's told me that the handles will change color, since they're the same leather at LV bags... But I've also heard that that's not true?


----------



## Restore724

klamp said:
			
		

> Thanks!! That's good to hear! I can't wait!
> One more question, the SA at Macy's told me that the handles will change color, since they're the same leather at LV bags... But I've also heard that that's not true?




MK handles are already pretreated. I don't expect them to change color.  It's already stunning and still looks new.


----------



## Bag Fetish

klamp said:
			
		

> Thanks!! That's good to hear! I can't wait!
> One more question, the SA at Macy's told me that the handles will change color, since they're the same leather at LV bags... But I've also heard that that's not true?



They are pre treated and will not patina like lv handles.


----------



## klamp

Ok thank you!


----------



## jules 8

Looove the Grayson in brown logo, i sooo want one


----------



## kings_20

How is the patent on the Grayson?  Is it thin or does it hold its shape like the PVC version?  I am loving the bordeaux one with the strap...


----------



## LVLadyLover

Here is a pic of my second MK Grayson in a coffee colored patent leather! It was an early Christmas gift from my hubby! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Restore724

LVLadyLover said:


> Here is a pic of my second MK Grayson in a coffee colored patent leather! It was an early Christmas gift from my hubby! Thanks for letting me share!



 I love it!  Congrats on your 2nd MK Grayson.  
The patent is perfect for raining days and easy care.  Merry Christmas!:xtree:


----------



## LVLadyLover

Restore724 said:


> I love it!  Congrats on your 2nd MK Grayson.
> The patent is perfect for raining days and easy care.  Merry Christmas!:xtree:



Thanks very much! I LOVE her to bits and have used her almost everyday of the week! Merry Christmas to you as well and all the best for 2013!


----------



## loveglam

This is my Grayson in Vanilla that I got over the Summer. It's still gorgeous!


----------



## LVLadyLover

loveglam said:


> This is my Grayson in Vanilla that I got over the Summer. It's still gorgeous!



Yes your Vanilla Grayson is ABSOLUTELY Gorgeous!  I have been lusting over this Black MK Grayson satchel on the MK website for the longest time, hopefully Santa will put it under my Christmas tree....lol! 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dgrayson%26_requestid%3D102836


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

loveglam said:


> This is my Grayson in Vanilla that I got over the Summer. It's still gorgeous!



Beautiful &#10084;


----------



## PurseFanatic

Had an interview with a CEO of a nonprofit this week for a story I'm writing, she told me as soon as I set my Grayson down how much she loved my purse, during the whole interview she was STARING at my purse! LOL!


----------



## Restore724

PurseFanatic said:
			
		

> Had an interview with a CEO of a nonprofit this week for a story I'm writing, she told me as soon as I set my Grayson down how much she loved my purse, during the whole interview she was STARING at my purse! LOL!



Super cool. Mk Grayson is the best satchel and eye catching. Hope your interview went well.


----------



## newme08

I just purchased the black Grayson (silver) with side pockets and LOVE it!


----------



## kings_20

My bordeux Grayson is just stunning!!  I love her


----------



## kings_20

Question for all Grayson owners - does the vachetta leather get colour transfer on it easily?  I wear a black peacoat in the wintertime and don't wnat the colour to trasnsfer onto the straps of teh Grayson.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Can anyone tell me, does the gold patent grayson have logo interior ? 
A friend at work got this bag for Xmas and when I saw the inside I was like 0_o .. I didnt say anything as she was so happy, also the handles looked cheap...
I fear she got a fake but I will not say anything to her.

I dont know if the interior of the bag changes from FP to outlet. thanks!


----------



## Bag Fetish

This bag is on my purchase list when I get to vegas, VANILLA so long as I can find it at the outlet  for a decent price.
Just debating the small or the large....


----------



## Bag Fetish

some added grayson - Lv info- Size comparison

Small grayson 10W x7 "H x 6 1/2"D.
Med grayson 12" W x 9-1/2" H x 6-1/2" D
large grayson 14" W x 10" H x 7-1/2" D

LV speedy
25 9.8x7.4x5.9
30 11.8x8.3x6.7
35 13.8x9.1x7.1

So in comparison the 
small grayson = Speedy 25
Med grayson= speedy 30
large grayson=speedy35


----------



## Restore724

Bag Fetish said:


> some added grayson - Lv info- Size comparison
> 
> Small grayson 10W x7 "H x 6 1/2"D.
> Med grayson 12" W x 9-1/2" H x 6-1/2" D
> large grayson 14" W x 10" H x 7-1/2" D
> 
> LV speedy
> 25 9.8x7.4x5.9
> 30 11.8x8.3x6.7
> 35 13.8x9.1x7.1
> 
> So in comparison the
> small grayson = Speedy 25
> Med grayson= speedy 30
> large grayson=speedy35




Great post!

Also added estimated prices:
Small MK Grayson    $248 = LV Speedy 25  $765
Medium MK Grayson $298 = LV Speedy 30  $790
Large MK Grayson    $328 = LV Speedy 35  $815


----------



## fieldsinspring

I have never seen this bag at the outlet, I don't think it ever goes. Hopefully I am wrong. I just got the brown on sale at zappos for $222 with free overnight shipping and no tax, but the white was not on sale. Maybe you could get it on macys friends and family or somethign similar? 




Bag Fetish said:


> This bag is on my purchase list when I get to vegas, VANILLA so long as I can find it at the outlet  for a decent price.
> Just debating the small or the large....


----------



## Bag Fetish

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> I have never seen this bag at the outlet, I don't think it ever goes. Hopefully I am wrong. I just got the brown on sale at zappos for $222 with free overnight shipping and no tax, but the white was not on sale. Maybe you could get it on macys friends and family or somethign similar?



I've seen it there... I saw it while in Vegas and in Niagara Falls New York 
I just other things on my list before it.
I will check the outlet while in Vegas.. If nothing I will go to Macy's.. I will get 10% off at the very least. 
I think I will get the med./Macy's 
Otherwise large


----------



## fieldsinspring

Oh really? That's awesome!!! I've never seen it there in the monogram. Mine will be here tomorrow, can't wait!!  Can't wait to see what you're able to score! 






			
				Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I've seen it there... I saw it while in Vegas and in Niagara Falls New York
> I just other things on my list before it.
> I will check the outlet while in Vegas.. If nothing I will go to Macy's.. I will get 10% off at the very least.
> I think I will get the med./Macy's
> Otherwise large


----------



## Bag Fetish

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Oh really? That's awesome!!! I've never seen it there in the monogram. Mine will be here tomorrow, can't wait!!  Can't wait to see what you're able to score!



You bought vanilla Grayson?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> You bought vanilla Grayson?



No, the brown large grayson.


----------



## ChiChi143

I just ordered the black medium Grayson.  I have a LV Speedy 30, but wanted something similar that didn't need the extra care due to vachetta handles.  I'm hoping I'll love it!


----------



## kings_20

^^

I think that you will love it!  I am using my medium bordeaux Grayson and it's fantastic.  It keeps its shape much better than a LV Speedy and I love that the handles are treated.  Great bag.  I hope that you love yours!


----------



## kings_20

Loving my Bordeaux Grayson!


----------



## LVLadyLover

kings_20 said:


> View attachment 2022550
> 
> 
> Loving my Bordeaux Grayson!



ABSOLUTELY LOVE the Bordeaux colour! Very nice!


----------



## kings_20

LVLadyLover said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTELY LOVE the Bordeaux colour! Very nice!



Thanks!!! I love your coffee Grayson!!


----------



## rainrowan

^that's lovely! I haven't seen the bordeaux color in my travels, but have seen the peony color (that's a bit pinker) in Kors wallets. 

I've been eyeing the Kors Grayson too but I really should be on a ban right now.  (got the Kors electronic ziparound wallet recently) Really really loving the chain on the medium Grayson, and hope to see it on their Large version one of these days.


----------



## kings_20

^^

The chain strap is soooo convenient.  I picked mine up at Macy's when I was visiting relatives in the States.  It was during MAcy;s Friends and Family event.  I even got an extra 10% discount bc I was from Canada - SCORE 

I agree with you on having a chain with the large size.  So much more convenient.


----------



## Restore724

kings_20 said:


> View attachment 2022550
> 
> 
> Loving my Bordeaux Grayson!



Stunning!!!!


----------



## Restore724

*MK Grayson medium *with chain strap is my favorite satchel ever.  
I think I want another color or a leather one.


----------



## kings_20

I agree!! It is a great satchel. One thing that I would have liked, would be to be able to shorten the strap so that you can wear it as a shoulder bag. 

But nonetheless, I love the bag so much I have another one on the way!


----------



## Restore724

kings_20 said:


> I agree!! It is a great satchel. One thing that I would have liked, *would be to be able to shorten the strap so that you can wear it as a shoulder bag. *
> 
> But nonetheless, I love the bag so much I have another one on the way!



But you can carry it as shoulder bag!!!
I converted it as shoulder strap.  
Try this: 
See pics for example.
Attach snaphook the bag. 
Take the last chain on the strap and hook it to the snaphook which is connected to the bag.  
Then tuck chain into pocket.  
Now you have a long shoulder strap!  
I did this today and carried it over my coat and it did not slip off at all.  
Gotta love it!


----------



## kings_20

Restore, you are the BEST!!!!! I just converted my strap and the bag is absolutely PERFECT!! 

THANK YOU for the tip!!


----------



## Restore724

kings_20 said:


> Restore, you are the BEST!!!!! I just converted my strap and the bag is absolutely PERFECT!!
> 
> THANK YOU for the tip!!



Glad it worked for you too!  
Now we can carry Mk Grayson as satchel, shoulder or crossbody. 
It's functional and fashionable.


----------



## materialdetox

loveglam said:


> This is my Grayson in Vanilla that I got over the Summer. It's still gorgeous!


That is drop dead gorgeous! Drools*


----------



## Jorlette

Hi. I recently purchased the Hamilton in saffiano leather. When I got home I noticed that it didn't have the 'leather' smell like my Astrid. Should I be worried that its a fake or is there no leather smell because its saffiano leather?


----------



## kings_20

restore724 said:


> glad it worked for you too!
> Now we can carry mk grayson as satchel, shoulder or crossbody.
> It's functional and fashionable.



agreed!!  :d


----------



## handbagenvy

This is my first purseforum post, so go easy on me!

I am newer to Michael Kors handbags, but feel in love with anything in Vanilla leather...buttery soft, so agree about the Grayson medium in Vanilla leather.
I also have been eyeing the slate lizard leather fabrication. I am sorry to have missed the Grayson Camo in navy. I cannot seem to get a hold of one anywhere... thanks,


----------



## Scooch

Newest member! Love her!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Can anyone tell me of the gold metallic grayson's all have gold lining or are there some with signature lining ?


----------



## Scooch

Bag Fetish said:


> Can anyone tell me of the gold metallic grayson's all have gold lining or are there some with signature lining ?



I've only come across the gold metallic grayson at TJ Maxx and the lining was gold as well. HTH


----------



## Scooch

Bag Fetish said:


> Can anyone tell me of the gold metallic grayson's all have gold lining or are there some with signature lining ?



YOu could always check out ebay....just to see if they do come in both linings!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Scooch said:


> I've only come across the gold metallic grayson at TJ Maxx and the lining was gold as well. HTH


thanks, that is all i'm seeing on ebay as well.   but I have seen two now (irl) that have siggy lining.


----------



## Bag Fetish

counting down the days.. I am hoping (crossing my fingers) that a vanilla will show up at the outlet the end of feb. This is the first thing on my purchase list with my income tax.

Does anyone know if MK had a client track?   I havent seen many of this at the outlet but I dont frequent it that often.   I have seen many other colors but no Vanilla.. and I REFUSE to pay full price.


----------



## tnsweetness

Bag Fetish said:


> counting down the days.. I am hoping (crossing my fingers) that a vanilla will show up at the outlet the end of feb. This is the first thing on my purchase list with my income tax.
> 
> Does anyone know if MK had a client track?   I havent seen many of this at the outlet but I dont frequent it that often.   I have seen many other colors but no Vanilla.. and I REFUSE to pay full price.



I don't know if it is a "client track" like Coach has but last summer I was in the MK outlet in Leesburg, VA looking for Leopard print accessories to match my Calfhair Leopard print Grayson and the SA had me fill out a form and said if they got any in, they would give me a call.  It was in a notebook and asked what I was searching for, size, contact info, etc.  It wouldn't hurt to ask.  Although I never received a call about anything! :okay:


----------



## Bag Fetish

tnsweetness said:


> I don't know if it is a "client track" like Coach has but last summer I was in the MK outlet in Leesburg, VA looking for Leopard print accessories to match my Calfhair Leopard print Grayson and the SA had me fill out a form and said if they got any in, they would give me a call.  It was in a notebook and asked what I was searching for, size, contact info, etc.  It wouldn't hurt to ask.  Although I never received a call about anything! :okay:



Ok thanks!


----------



## Ktsmomi

I have the large brown Grayson and love her!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

kings_20 said:


> View attachment 2022550
> 
> 
> Loving my Bordeaux Grayson!



Great bag and I love the pretty color!


----------



## kings_20

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Great bag and I love the pretty color!



Thank you!! I love the color as well and the fact that it is patent, it means the bag is worry free.


----------



## elation

kings_20 said:


> View attachment 2022550
> 
> 
> Loving my Bordeaux Grayson!



Wow this is gorgeous!  I've never been too big on the Grayson, but this may be the makings of a new love.........


----------



## anette93

codegirl said:


> Not the best pic but here's my large brown Grayson with matching wallet (same size as LV Speedy 35)
> Love love love it but wish it had outside pockets like Restore724's does
> (I also have this set in vanilla but don't have a pic at the moment)


i love the picture! it makes me want to get one.


----------



## kings_20

elation said:


> Wow this is gorgeous!  I've never been too big on the Grayson, but this may be the makings of a new love.........



Thank you! You should get a Grayson. It's a great bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My Grayson arrived yesterday!  Got a great deal on ebay.  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Ms.Qi

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Grayson arrived yesterday!  Got a great deal on ebay.  Can't wait to use it.



It's beautiful! congrats


----------



## Scooch

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Grayson arrived yesterday!  Got a great deal on ebay.  Can't wait to use it.



Love it! Enjoy her!


----------



## neatrivers

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Grayson arrived yesterday!  Got a great deal on ebay.  Can't wait to use it.



How much did you pay for her?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

neatrivers said:


> How much did you pay for her?


Hi,  I paid around $100 below retail.  The purse retails for $ 328.  I want to get the vanilla bag with MK signature for the summer too.


----------



## DaniHutch

Got my Grayson from my hubby for Valentin's day! Love this bag.


----------



## Restore724

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Grayson arrived yesterday!  Got a great deal on ebay.  Can't wait to use it.





DaniHutch said:


> Got my Grayson from my hubby for Valentin's day! Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2066815




Congrats on your new Grayson satchel


----------



## DaniHutch

Restore724 said:


> Congrats on your new Grayson satchel



Thank you! Me and my husband looked at the LV speedy 35 the same day he got me my Grayson and I must confess that I was disappointed! My husband as well. The bag did not cut it for me. Not with that price attached to it! So, I went with MK. I cannot tell you how happy I am.


----------



## kings_20

DaniHutch said:


> Thank you! Me and my husband looked at the LV speedy 35 the same day he got me my Grayson and I must confess that I was disappointed! My husband as well. The bag did not cut it for me. Not with that price attached to it! So, I went with MK. I cannot tell you how happy I am.



I agree that the newer LV Speedys are lower quality than the older ones. Thinner canvases and hardware issues. 

Love your MK Grayson. I love my Graysons over my LV Speedy.  Enjoy!


----------



## LVLadyLover

DaniHutch said:


> Got my Grayson from my hubby for Valentin's day! Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2066815


Congrats on your new Grayson, we are bag twins!  My daily go to bags are my MK bags, and in particular my 2 MK Grayson (monogram & woven leather). My poor LVs hardly ever get used, and I heard that there is going to be an increase in LV prices soon...omg as if it isn't enough already!


----------



## DaniHutch

LVLadyLover said:


> Congrats on your new Grayson, we are bag twins!  My daily go to bags are my MK bags, and in particular my 2 MK Grayson (monogram & woven leather). My poor LVs hardly ever get used, and I heard that there is going to be an increase in LV prices soon...omg as if it isn't enough already!



They want us to pay even more money for it?!? WOW!


----------



## epaz

Modeling pics please!


----------



## pandorabox

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Grayson arrived yesterday!  Got a great deal on ebay.  Can't wait to use it.



My friend just for the exact same one and I love it. It is my fav coated canvas one they have. I have 2 Grayson's from MK and I love them. The canvas own that black one is so nice and thick.  Very lovely bag


----------



## fieldsinspring

My matching set (never had a matching set and ways wanted one)


----------



## DaniHutch

fieldsinspring said:


> My matching set (never had a matching set and ways wanted one)



Congrats! We are bag and wallet twins!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thanks!!!  I love this bag, and the wallet!! The wallet is a splurge but I think it will last a long time and look great with a lot of things!! 






DaniHutch said:


> Congrats! We are bag and wallet twins!!!


----------



## DaniHutch

fieldsinspring said:


> Thanks!!!  I love this bag, and the wallet!! The wallet is a splurge but I think it will last a long time and look great with a lot of things!!



Got my wallet around Christmas. I used it every day since and it still looks like new. Same to my MK jet set tote, got that one on the same day! Well, now I'm using my Grayson what I revived as a Valentines gift!! Love it!


----------



## LVLadyLover

fieldsinspring said:


> My matching set (never had a matching set and ways wanted one)


Very nice, I have the same matching set! Congrats!


----------



## fieldsinspring

DaniHutch said:


> Got my wallet around Christmas. I used it every day since and it still looks like new. Same to my MK jet set tote, got that one on the same day! Well, now I'm using my Grayson what I revived as a Valentines gift!! Love it!



That is great to hear!! I almost went for a speedy but I actually loved this one more!


----------



## fieldsinspring

LVLadyLover said:


> Very nice, I have the same matching set! Congrats!



Thank you!! That's awesome, I love it. We both must have great taste.


----------



## DaniHutch

fieldsinspring said:


> That is great to hear!! I almost went for a speedy but I actually loved this one more!



Same happened to me. Was a little disappointed when I saw the speedy!


----------



## hockeylove

Love this bag Does it hold its shape?  I have always been primarily a Coach girl but the MK bags are making me drool a little


----------



## DaniHutch

hockeylove said:


> Love this bag Does it hold its shape?  I have always been primarily a Coach girl but the MK bags are making me drool a little



I cannot give you a answer. I just got my bag a week or so ago, it is to early to tell.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

fieldsinspring said:


> My matching set (never had a matching set and ways wanted one)



Very nice set!  Enjoy your grayson and wallet.


----------



## Scooch

fieldsinspring said:


> My matching set (never had a matching set and ways wanted one)



Love it!!!! So classy


----------



## fieldsinspring

I know what you mean. I am loving the Grayson. 



DaniHutch said:


> Same happened to me. Was a little disappointed when I saw the speedy!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you so much!!! 




DP PURSE FAN said:


> Very nice set!  Enjoy your grayson and wallet.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you so much!! I am really excited. I'm a bit obsessed with bags and the never ending "just this last one" but I am loving having a matching set and imo the bag goes with anything and everything. Hoping to be content for a while! 




Scooch said:


> Love it!!!! So classy


----------



## fieldsinspring

I would say it holds its shape better than the speedy but it does loosen up a bit. The bottom  does not "fall out' like the speedy. It gets a little smooshy but in a good way. 




hockeylove said:


> Love this bag Does it hold its shape?  I have always been primarily a Coach girl but the MK bags are making me drool a little


----------



## Nqv

I am debating between a Small Brown Grayson and a Black Zip-top Saffiano Tote. I really want my bags to be Zip-top. Both bags are $248 without tax. Its going to be my first ever designer bag so I want it to go with everything and become my everyday bag. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Restore724

*Michael Kors Grayson Medium Satchel with chain strap *
Hunter Green monogram patent leather

Found this one at MK outlet! 
It is dark Hunter Green color and changes depending on light.


----------



## neatrivers

I got the large black monogram Grayson at Dilliard's tonight. I love the organization in the bag. I ordered a base shaper for it because I like my bags to look just so. It is a gorgeous bag. I thought it was too big at first, but now I love the size and everything about this bag!!!!!!


----------



## peggle

Restore724 said:


> *Michael Kors Grayson Medium Satchel with chain strap *
> Hunter Green monogram patent leather
> 
> Found this one at MK outlet!
> It is dark Hunter Green color and changes depending on light.



that is one HOT bag, you are so lucky, omg, congrats on your new baby

i am turning green with envy, LOL


----------



## Restore724

peggle said:


> that is one HOT bag, you are so lucky, omg, congrats on your new baby
> 
> i am turning green with envy, LOL



Thanks!  This could my my March st Patrick's bag. Hopefully lucky charm.


----------



## DoxieMom

I just ordered the Michael Kors Grayson from Zappos!  I cannot wait for it to come!  Their incredibly fast shipping should have it here by Monday- I hope!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Congrats! YOu will love it. I LOVE zappos! Just wanted to let you know if you aren't aware, macy's has their wardrobe sale until tomorrow and you can get 25% off MK. 



DoxieMom said:


> I just ordered the Michael Kors Grayson from Zappos!  I cannot wait for it to come!  Their incredibly fast shipping should have it here by Monday- I hope!


----------



## DoxieMom

No way!!!  Thank you so much!  Checking it out right now!


----------



## fieldsinspring

You bet!! On line the promo code is "style" or you can do it in store. I know online was not showing grayson and then it was, and then sold out.. But the stores still have them. Anything else is also 25%... Wallets, bags, shoes, etc.  




DoxieMom said:


> No way!!!  Thank you so much!  Checking it out right now!


----------



## DoxieMom

They totally sold out before I could place my order.  I looked this morning, but when I came back just a few minutes ago with my payment info, it was gone!  Thanks for the code though!  :cry:


----------



## fieldsinspring

DoxieMom said:


> They totally sold out before I could place my order.  I looked this morning, but when I came back just a few minutes ago with my payment info, it was gone!  Thanks for the code though!  :cry:



Do you have a Macy's local? Go in and you can get it- if not, call one and they will ship to you for free. It's a savings of about $85! HTH


----------



## Cheryl24

Restore724 said:


> *Michael Kors Grayson Medium Satchel with chain strap *
> Hunter Green monogram patent leather
> 
> Found this one at MK outlet!
> It is dark Hunter Green color and changes depending on light.



That bag is GORGEOUS!!!  I wanted it when it went on sale a while back on the MK website but hesitated.  I need to check out the outlets near me!


----------



## DoxieMom

fieldsinspring said:


> Do you have a Macy's local? Go in and you can get it- if not, call one and they will ship to you for free. It's a savings of about $85! HTH



I managed to order the Grayson in Peony!  I have never had a pinkish colored bag, so I am pretty excited to see it and use it in the spring!  Thank you sooooo much for the coupon code!


----------



## peggle

DoxieMom said:


> I managed to order the Grayson in Peony!  I have never had a pinkish colored bag, so I am pretty excited to see it and use it in the spring!  Thank you sooooo much for the coupon code!



I am so happy for you, that is super awesome, You will love it congrats


----------



## fieldsinspring

Oh yay!! I'm so glad. I hope you love it! be sure and post pics when it arrives. 




DoxieMom said:


> I managed to order the Grayson in Peony!  I have never had a pinkish colored bag, so I am pretty excited to see it and use it in the spring!  Thank you sooooo much for the coupon code!


----------



## msmsytique

UPS delievered my new Grayson today, so excited! I got it from Macys.com during the sale last week for 25% off. I really wanted a black bag and went into MK store to look at the Selma but I just couldn't make myself buy it. I had been eyeing the Grayson with silver hardware for a couple of months so decided to pull the trigger. I'm not good with sizes online so I'm glad it's the about the same size as my TB Robinson Middy satchel. I'm going to need new colorful accessories with the interior being dark as well.


----------



## Restore724

msmsytique said:


> UPS delievered my new Grayson today, so excited! I got it from Macys.com during the sale last week for 25% off. I really wanted a black bag and went into MK store to look at the Selma but I just couldn't make myself buy it. I had been eyeing the Grayson with silver hardware for a couple of months so decided to pull the trigger. I'm not good with sizes online so I'm glad it's the about the same size as my TB Robinson Middy satchel. I'm going to need new colorful accessories with the interior being dark as well.



Congrats on your new Grayson!  
They are great bags!


----------



## msmsytique

Restore724 said:


> Congrats on your new Grayson!
> They are great bags!



Thanks!


----------



## lucydee

Congrats!
She is gorgeous!


----------



## Cheers2Purses

msmsytique said:


> UPS delievered my new Grayson today, so excited! I got it from Macys.com during the sale last week for 25% off. I really wanted a black bag and went into MK store to look at the Selma but I just couldn't make myself buy it. I had been eyeing the Grayson with silver hardware for a couple of months so decided to pull the trigger. I'm not good with sizes online so I'm glad it's the about the same size as my TB Robinson Middy satchel. I'm going to need new colorful accessories with the interior being dark as well.


Great bag!  I got the same one during the Macy's 25% off sale!  I do want the Selma next though....


----------



## msmsytique

lucydee said:


> Congrats!
> She is gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## msmsytique

Cheers2Purses said:


> Great bag!  I got the same one during the Macy's 25% off sale!  I do want the Selma next though....



Congrats to you too then , I check Macys.com today and the black with the silver hardware was sold out. The selma is a great looking bag and I loved the structure of it. When I tried it on, I expected to fall in love with it but it was a take it or leave it moment for me. I tried on the black only because they didn't have the Navy. I'm going to the MK store again tomorrow to look at the Miranda.


----------



## Ms.Qi

msmsytique said:


> UPS delievered my new Grayson today, so excited! I got it from Macys.com during the sale last week for 25% off. I really wanted a black bag and went into MK store to look at the Selma but I just couldn't make myself buy it. I had been eyeing the Grayson with silver hardware for a couple of months so decided to pull the trigger. I'm not good with sizes online so I'm glad it's the about the same size as my TB Robinson Middy satchel. I'm going to need new colorful accessories with the interior being dark as well.



Love this bag! Would you say it's a good bag for summer too? I really like it but just thought it might be too darkish for the spring/summer?


----------



## msmsytique

Ms.Qi said:


> Love this bag! Would you say it's a good bag for summer too? I really like it but just thought it might be too darkish for the spring/summer?



I think it depends on your own preference. I carried the brown signature tote all last summer and I loved it. I still love it and wear it even now. I do have a Gia in turquoise that I love but I don't use it all the time cause I'm paranoid about the suede interior lol. My friend has the signature tote in the vanilla color(?) and it's beautiful and I'm considering the color as well. I use my bags all year round, so I don't buy to wear for specific seasons. Buy what you like and you can never go wrong.


----------



## Ms.Qi

msmsytique said:


> I think it depends on your own preference. I carried the brown signature tote all last summer and I loved it. I still love it and wear it even now. I do have a Gia in turquoise that I love but I don't use it all the time cause I'm paranoid about the suede interior lol. My friend has the signature tote in the vanilla color(?) and it's beautiful and I'm considering the color as well. I use my bags all year round, so I don't buy to wear for specific seasons. Buy what you like and you can never go wrong.



Thanks!! Totally agreed on: Buy what you like and you can never go wrong


----------



## msmsytique

Just saw this on Macys.com. The medium black grayson with silver hardware is now discounted to $260 so if you wait and they still have it you should be able to get it for 20% off extra (VIP sale). I'm going to take mine to the store and get the price adjusted since I just got the bag.


----------



## Time2Bme

I have been visiting this bag at the MK store now for a month.  I love the ones with the shoulder strap, but the MK store doesn't have them.  I live in Canada, so I didn't want to have to pay the extra shipping from the U.S. 

The store didn't think they would be getting in the bag with the shoulder strap, so I decided to take the plunge and get the medium one today.  I think I may exchange it for the large one though.  I have been using the Hamilton all winter and have gotten spoiled with the size.  

I really love the look of the bag ... am thinking a vanilla one may be on the wish list for the summer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## msmsytique

Time2Bme said:


> I have been visiting this bag at the MK store now for a month.  I love the ones with the shoulder strap, but the MK store doesn't have them.  I live in Canada, so I didn't want to have to pay the extra shipping from the U.S.
> 
> The store didn't think they would be getting in the bag with the shoulder strap, so I decided to take the plunge and get the medium one today.  I think I may exchange it for the large one though.  I have been using the Hamilton all winter and have gotten spoiled with the size.
> 
> I really love the look of the bag ... am thinking a vanilla one may be on the wish list for the summer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



If they would have had the larger grayson with the strap,  I probably would have bought it. I need the strap.  I can only carry it on my arm for so long before I get tired of it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pauii

msmsytique said:


> If they would have had the larger grayson with the strap,  I probably would have bought it. I need the strap.  I can only carry it on my arm for so long before I get tired of it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I've been praying for this, as well. The large is the perfect size. But I need the strap. :/


----------



## Time2Bme

I exchanged my medium Grayson for the large one. I still wish it had the strap, but I love the bag.


----------



## peggle

Grayson Medium Chained Embossed Leather Satchel

Tangerine and Turquoise


----------



## Nqv

Love your Medium Graysons. I am thinking of buying a Medium Logo Grayson but someone posted recently that bags made of PVC have lead in them. I wanted the PVC bags for their durability and structure. I really wish MK had Grayson in Saffiano. I love structured bags but now I am thinking of getting Grayson in embossed leather. However, I will be using it as an everyday bag. Do you think leather on MK bags can handle everyday wear? 

Has anyone used an MK leather bag for a while? How durable is it?


----------



## Restore724

peggle said:


> Grayson Medium Chained Embossed Leather Satchel
> 
> Tangerine and Turquoise


 
We are MK Grayson Embossed Turquoise TWINS!  
I also got Turquoise zip pouch wallet.

Congrats!

Totally love your *VIDEO REVEAL *http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/whos-the-boss-lol-embossed-grayson-reveal-808464.html


----------



## BlondieB2013

I saw someone carrying a Grayson satchel into Target last weekend, I could not turn my eyes away.  If I wasn't loading my packages, I would have asked her about the handbag.  That is one gorgeous bag.  I am getting one!


----------



## peggle

Restore724 said:


> We are MK Grayson Embossed Turquoise TWINS!
> I also got Turquoise zip pouch wallet.
> 
> Congrats!



OMG we are twins, super dooper cool, Happy dancing

but wait, i am diggin that wallet you have, its looks great with your grayson

congrats on your new stuffs


----------



## peggle

BlondieB2013 said:


> I saw someone carrying a Grayson satchel into Target last weekend, I could not turn my eyes away.  If I wasn't loading my packages, I would have asked her about the handbag.  That is one gorgeous bag.  I am getting one!



you will love it, i hope you find one


----------



## tinybutterfly

Definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## pandorabox

Nqv said:


> Love your Medium Graysons. I am thinking of buying a Medium Logo Grayson but someone posted recently that bags made of PVC have lead in them. I wanted the PVC bags for their durability and structure. I really wish MK had Grayson in Saffiano. I love structured bags but now I am thinking of getting Grayson in embossed leather. However, I will be using it as an everyday bag. Do you think leather on MK bags can handle everyday wear?
> 
> Has anyone used an MK leather bag for a while? How durable is it?


Really? Lead. Is that true?


----------



## staciesg26

I love everyone's Grayson satchels and I am hoping MK will make one in the saffiano leather since they are doing more styles in the saffiano.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel Chain*
*Black with silver hardware*


----------



## msmsytique

staciesg26 said:


> I love everyone's Grayson satchels and I am hoping MK will make one in the saffiano leather since they are doing more styles in the saffiano.  Fingers crossed!!


 
If they do make one I would buy it as well, if it has a longer chain *crossing fingers*


----------



## msmsytique

Restore724 said:


> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel Chain*
> *Black with silver hardware*


 

Bag twins! I'm so loving my Grayson satchel that I haven't rotated in my other bags yet


----------



## emerino

I hope I'm posting this question in the right place.

I have a question about the Grayson handbag.  Does it sag like a LV Speedy with items in it or does it stay boxy looking?  I prefer the sag and want it to hug my body when I wear it crossbody.

Also, does anyone know if you can get a strap that is just leather, without the chain part?  I think it's pretty, but it's just not me...I love everything else about the bag.

Thanks!


----------



## kings_20

^^
I have two Graysons and it does not sag like the LV Speedys.  Depending on the colour of Grayson that you're interested in, you can check out Ebay or Etsy for a matching strap.


----------



## emerino

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> I have two Graysons and it does not sag like the LV Speedys.  Depending on the colour of Grayson that you're interested in, you can check out Ebay or Etsy for a matching strap.



Thanks!  I actually went to Macy's to check it out...unfortunately it's not going to work for me .


----------



## Sheerblonde

I'm in!!!With my Michael Kors Grayson Medium Satchel, Pale Gold:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## peggle

Restore724 said:


> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel Chain*
> *Black with silver hardware*



oooh that is very nice, i love it, congrats


----------



## peggle

Sheerblonde said:


> I'm in!!!With my Michael Kors Grayson Medium Satchel, Pale Gold:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



wow , thats awesome, i am so happy for you,, happy dance , congrats


----------



## spanishsazon

Hi I'm new to purseblog and I need some advice!!! I just bought the MK grayson large satchel at Macy's. It is the new one: It has the MK logo in blue print and a white background... but I've been having second thoughts about this bag... I keep comparing it to the LV Damier Azur... Can anybody tell me how does the MK grayson satchel is in terms of wear and tear?? Read some reviews that the bottom leather trim doesn't last... thank you!!)


----------



## Time2Bme

I've been using my Grayson large satchel for a month already. I love it. I was afraid that I would tire if the monogram but I haven't. It is a great neutral bag and because if the different texture I think it goes with everything. If I am carrying a  leather bag, I would switch it from brown to black if I was wearing black boots.  I don't bother with the Grayson monogram. 

It holds a ton of stuff and isn't ridiculously heavy. Luv it!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Here is my Grayson in Camo.  My hubby surprised me with it back in 2011.  I just love this bag!!!


----------



## Sheerblonde

peggle said:


> wow , thats awesome, i am so happy for you,, happy dance , congrats


Thank you so much!


----------



## Nqv

I don't know if anyone noticed by the price of MICHAEL Michael Kors Medium Grayson Logo Chain Satchel recently increased on the website from $298 to $348.


----------



## GGee

UGH!! And it doesn't come in the silver tone anymore.


----------



## GGee

Sheerblonde said:


> I'm in!!!With my Michael Kors Grayson Medium Satchel, Pale Gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Beautiful and classy! Love the belt!


----------



## tlo

I get to join!!  I LOVE this bag!!


----------



## tlo

Sorry it's so big.  I had resized it down.  Don't know what happened.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> I get to join!!  I LOVE this bag!!



Gorgeous!    Congrats!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!    Congrats!!



Thanks GF!!!!


----------



## Nqv

Congratulations! Love your bag. Is this large? I really like the shape of MK Grayson. The logo print is a great blend of light and dark colours, perfect for any season. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## tlo

Nqv said:


> Congratulations! Love your bag. Is this large? I really like the shape of MK Grayson. The logo print is a great blend of light and dark colours, perfect for any season. Enjoy your bag.



Thanks!  You are right it is a perfect year round bag.  Yes, it's the large.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Can't believe I haven't joined this one yet! Meet my Grayson girls!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Do any of you get tired of carrying the large in your hand or crook of your arm?


----------



## Nqv

Great collection! The medium black Grayson with gold hardware is such a classic looking everyday black bag, simply beautiful!


----------



## GGee

Hatfield1313 said:


> Can't believe I haven't joined this one yet! Meet my Grayson girls!



Love you palette of bags! LOL


----------



## peggle

Hatfield1313 said:


> Can't believe I haven't joined this one yet! Meet my Grayson girls!



oh so lovely , i love your woven denim a lot, congrats thanks for sharing


----------



## Cheryl24

Hatfield1313 said:


> Can't believe I haven't joined this one yet! Meet my Grayson girls!



What a gorgeous family!!!


----------



## Hatfield1313

Thanks gals


----------



## tlo

Hatfield1313 said:


> Can't believe I haven't joined this one yet! Meet my Grayson girls!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## DoxieMom

fieldsinspring said:


> Do any of you get tired of carrying the large in your hand or crook of your arm?


 

YES!!!! I took my large Grayson shopping one day, and I know I carry way too much stuff in it, but by the end of the day and the next day, I could barely lift my arm!  I swore I would never carry it again when we do a full day of shopping.  I have to downsize and carry a cross body!  Or work on my arms!  LOL!


----------



## peggle

fieldsinspring said:


> Do any of you get tired of carrying the large in your hand or crook of your arm?





DoxieMom said:


> YES!!!! I took my large Grayson shopping one day, and I know I carry way too much stuff in it, but by the end of the day and the next day, I could barely lift my arm!  I swore I would never carry it again when we do a full day of shopping.  I have to downsize and carry a cross body!  Or work on my arms!  LOL!



i was thinking, the solution could be, buy a MK with chain strap, and attach it to your Large satchel via rings on the strap ( like RM D rings would be used one on each side) 








too bad MK doesnt offer some sort of way to extend the handles for shoulder wear.


----------



## Scorpioo

Hey guys, I have been looking at the grayson satchel for a while. Chance upon this on ebay.. looks authentic to me (but I dun have much experience), can everyone help me take a look to see if it is authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...461?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac345f00d


----------



## fieldsinspring

Good to know I'm not the only one!! I think it's great most of the time but have to say a shoulder strap would be a nice addition! The smaller grayson is way too small for me. wish he had a strap. I wore mine once to Las Vegas for about 9 hours and did okay but my dh offered to hold it a lot.  It gets in the way sometimes. 



DoxieMom said:


> YES!!!! I took my large Grayson shopping one day, and I know I carry way too much stuff in it, but by the end of the day and the next day, I could barely lift my arm! I swore I would never carry it again when we do a full day of shopping. I have to downsize and carry a cross body! Or work on my arms! LOL!


 

That's a really good idea. I wish he would offer a strap you could buy, or have it come with one like the smaller size. Thanks for the pics/idea! 



peggle said:


> i was thinking, the solution could be, buy a MK with chain strap, and attach it to your Large satchel via rings on the strap ( like RM D rings would be used one on each side)
> 
> 
> too bad MK doesnt offer some sort of way to extend the handles for shoulder wear.


----------



## peggle

fieldsinspring said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one!! I think it's great most of the time but have to say a shoulder strap would be a nice addition! The smaller grayson is way too small for me. wish he had a strap. I wore mine once to Las Vegas for about 9 hours and did okay but my dh offered to hold it a lot.  It gets in the way sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really good idea. I wish he would offer a strap you could buy, or have it come with one like the smaller size. Thanks for the pics/idea!



there is chain straps on ebay for sale, i am sure there are different lengths to choose from


----------



## Glenichka

Got mine last week. I so....love this bag, but I gotta admit its quite heavy.


----------



## peggle

Glenichka said:


> Got mine last week. I so....love this bag, but I gotta admit its quite heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136946



what a great bag, i am so happy for you, congrats

i really love the look of this one , but I had to pass on it because of it being heavy


----------



## Glenichka

Thank you, I'm glad I got only one. You know the feeling when u see a beautiful bag but can't decide which color would suit you best then you just want all the colors in same style. Good thing I decided to get just one coz its starting to hurt my arm... But the pink and orange is TDF...


----------



## fieldsinspring

Do you happen to know a seller or an auction? Every time I do a search I only find the hanging MK gold medallions or the bags themselves.




peggle said:


> there is chain straps on ebay for sale, i am sure there are different lengths to choose from


----------



## Cherry1

My grayson satchel


----------



## msmsytique

Cherry1 said:


> My grayson satchel
> View attachment 2140721


 
Congrats! I've been loving my Grayson so much that I have yet to rotate my other bags in.


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## Cheryl24

Cherry1 said:


> My grayson satchel
> View attachment 2140721



So pretty!  Love the scarf with it too.


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## Time2Bme

peggle said:


> oh so lovely , i love your woven denim a lot, congrats thanks for sharing



Me too. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Buttercup79

Thanks for all the pics. This bag is my new obsession


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Weekender*
$398.00 Item #03967831

_*Celebrate 75 years of style with this Dillard's anniversary exclusive*_

From MICHAEL Michael Kors, the Grayson weekender features: 
&#8226;signature PVC 
&#8226;goldtone hardware 
&#8226;top zipper closure 
&#8226;4 slip and 1 zip inside pockets 
&#8226;19.5(L) x 12.5(W) x 9(H)"


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag!


----------



## DoxieMom

Restore724 said:


> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Weekender*
> $398.00 Item #03967831
> 
> _*Celebrate 75 years of style with this Dillard's anniversary exclusive*_
> 
> From MICHAEL Michael Kors, the Grayson weekender features:
> &#8226;signature PVC
> &#8226;goldtone hardware
> &#8226;top zipper closure
> &#8226;4 slip and 1 zip inside pockets
> &#8226;19.5(L) x 12.5(W) x 9(H)"


OMG!  I want the Weeknder!  So freakin cute!


----------



## GGee

Restore724 said:


> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Weekender*
> $398.00 Item #03967831
> 
> _*Celebrate 75 years of style with this Dillard's anniversary exclusive*_
> 
> From MICHAEL Michael Kors, the Grayson weekender features:
> signature PVC
> goldtone hardware
> top zipper closure
> 4 slip and 1 zip inside pockets
> 19.5(L) x 12.5(W) x 9(H)"



I hope it comes out in black! Saw it in person this week.  Beautiful!


----------



## lala76

I purchased my large Grayson in brown today! It was a pre-sale for Belk's Charity Day sale next Saturday. I got 25% off for the CD sale, BUT the awesome sales associate let me use a 20% off coupon (which I had no clue about and she gave me the coupon) on top of the sale, so I got the bag for almost half off!!! I can't pick it up until next Saturday, and I can't wait!


----------



## tlo

lala76 said:


> I purchased my large Grayson in brown today! It was a pre-sale for Belk's Charity Day sale next Saturday. I got 25% off for the CD sale, BUT the awesome sales associate let me use a 20% off coupon (which I had no clue about and she gave me the coupon) on top of the sale, so I got the bag for almost half off!!! I can't pick it up until next Saturday, and I can't wait!



Congrats on your Grayson!  I have it and love it!  That is an AWESOME deal!!  I'm going to have to check out Belks!!!


----------



## lala76

tlo said:


> Congrats on your Grayson!  I have it and love it!  That is an AWESOME deal!!  I'm going to have to check out Belks!!!


Thanks!! Belk is my go-to for Michael Kors. They have amazing customer service and the SA's seem to be as genuinely as excited about handbags as I am


----------



## darcy-0702

Just received my large Grayson in vanilla along with matching wallet for Summer


----------



## DoxieMom

My new Michael Kors Grayson in white and navy is arriving today.  I can't wait!!!!!!!!  I absolutely love that color combination!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Does anyone who owns a Grayson satchel know what size purse organizer fits the best?  I just ordered the black with gold hardware and I am thinking I will need one to keep my bag organized. Any help would be appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Cherry1

Hi! Do you have the large or medium grayson?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Im not Sure. I got thos as a present and the measurements are 14x8.4x7.5  I think it's the large. Has a 5.5 inch strap


----------



## gatorgirl07

This one is similar to the one I have


----------



## Cherry1

I ordered mine from pursebling.com & I got the large one that would normally fit the Louis Vuitton speedy 35


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cherry1 said:


> I ordered mine from pursebling.com & I got the large one that would normally fit the Louis Vuitton speedy 35



That's the size I was thinking too.  Do you mind to tell me what size your organizer is?  The one I am looking at on purse 2 go is 14". I'm afraid it won't fit if its exactly the same size


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just ordered this cutie on lastcall.com for $175 w no tax and free shipping  thought it would be fun and carefree


----------



## Cherry1

It's 14in


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thank you for your help


----------



## Cherry1

Yw!


----------



## Cheryl24

fieldsinspring said:


> Just ordered this cutie on lastcall.com for $175 w no tax and free shipping  thought it would be fun and carefree
> View attachment 2156496



I'm so tempted by that bag!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I really couldn't resist at that price!! Figured it will be a fun, easy care light bag all summer and will be great in bad weather months also. I'll post pics when it comes!  




Cheryl24 said:


> I'm so tempted by that bag!


----------



## lala76

I got my new large Grayson (brown) today--it is the perfect bag for me! I'll share pictures soon


----------



## lala76

My new love!


----------



## gatorgirl07

lala76 said:


> My new love!



I can't wait to get mine!  It is supposed to be here tomorrow.  I got the black with gold hardware


----------



## gatorgirl07

She finally came!!


----------



## lala76

gatorgirl07 said:


> She finally came!!
> 
> View attachment 2162800


 
Beautiful!! I am so in love with the Grayson!


----------



## gatorgirl07

lala76 said:


> Beautiful!! I am so in love with the Grayson!



I just got her and I couldn't wait to load her up to go out. I barely had the tags off before she had all my things stored


----------



## Adais

just ordered my 1st michael kors bag for a great price . I was going to buy the one posted above for 175 ( metallic) but then saw the grayson medium satchel in tangerine for $192.50 no tax and free shipping and i had to get it. I hope i like it i don't really use my speedy much bcs of the lack of strap so this one having it is a plus


----------



## Restore724

gatorgirl07 said:


> She finally came!!
> 
> View attachment 2162800


 

Congrats!  We are bag twins. 
I got the black logo medium with gold hardware.  To lighten up the dark lining I cut up the white shopping bag and laid inside bag. It helped!


----------



## Restore724

Adais said:


> just ordered my 1st michael kors bag for a great price . I was going to buy the one posted above for 175 ( metallic) but then saw the grayson medium satchel in tangerine for $192.50 no tax and free shipping and i had to get it. I hope i like it i don't really use my speedy much bcs of the lack of strap so this one having it is a plus


 

Congrats on tangerine Grayson. The leather is so amazing and soft. The extra strap is definately a plus.  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Restore724 said:


> Congrats!  We are bag twins.
> I got the black logo medium with gold hardware.  To lighten up the dark lining I cut up the white shopping bag and laid inside bag. It helped!



I have a red purse organizer that I am going to put inside (as soon as I remember where I put it) so hopefully this will help me be able to see everything


----------



## qna1991

So many lovely bags I am jealous!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

gatorgirl07 said:


> She finally came!!
> 
> View attachment 2162800


----------



## gatorgirl07

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


>



Thanx


----------



## msmsytique

> just ordered my 1st michael kors bag for a great price . I was going to buy
> the one posted above for 175 ( metallic) but then saw the grayson medium satchel
> in tangerine for $192.50 no tax and free shipping and i had to get it. I hope i
> like it i don't really use my speedy much bcs of the lack of strap so this one
> having it is a plus


 
I use my medium grayson with the strap all the time. It's so convenient, especially when shopping. Got to have those hands free!


----------



## Pursefreak0

I went in to the mall to look at coach and marc Jacobs & ended up popping in MK & fell on love with miss Grayson  pics coming...


----------



## Pursefreak0

Large Grayson and picked up a pair of MK glasses


----------



## pslpursemom

Pursefreak0 said:


> Large Grayson and picked up a pair of MK glasses



Very nice, I have the medium one on the way, it will be here on Friday and I can't wait!


----------



## Pursefreak0

pslpursemom said:


> Very nice, I have the medium one on the way, it will be here on Friday and I can't wait!



Yay! I almost did the medium but the large suited me more even though I think it may be a tad big still love her


----------



## tlo

Pursefreak0 said:


> Large Grayson and picked up a pair of MK glasses



Congrats on your large Grayson!  We are bag twins!  I LOVE that bag!  Every time I change out of her, by the time I get home at the end of the day, I load her right back up.

She is an awesome bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## Pursefreak0

tlo said:


> Congrats on your large Grayson!  We are bag twins!  I LOVE that bag!  Every time I change out of her, by the time I get home at the end of the day, I load her right back up.
> 
> She is an awesome bag!  Enjoy!



Aw thanks!!! I can't quit starring at her! I couldn't decide between the matching wallet or the MK glasses went with the glasses for now since I happened to lose mine today somewhere! Going to get the wallet soon


----------



## tlo

Pursefreak0 said:


> Aw thanks!!! I can't quit starring at her! I couldn't decide between the matching wallet or the MK glasses went with the glasses for now since I happened to lose mine today somewhere! Going to get the wallet soon



I have the matching zip around wallet.  I've had it for a couple of years.  Way before I got my Grayson.  It's a great wallet, shows no wear and holds a lot!

You'll love it


----------



## Pursefreak0

fieldsinspring said:


> My matching set (never had a matching set and ways wanted one)



Ok now I have to ASAP go back for the wallet!! Gosh love this set!


----------



## pauii

Saw the medium Grayson patent logo in black for the nth time. I know it's too small for me, but I can't shake the feeling of wanting it. :/


----------



## pauii

Which one do you prefer, the PVC or the patent ones? (Yes, I am very close to giving in. Hahaha). I was leaning towards the patent, since it might be easier to clean in case it gets dirty. But I'm worried about its durability compared to the PVC.


----------



## gatorgirl07

pauii said:


> Which one do you prefer, the PVC or the patent ones? (Yes, I am very close to giving in. Hahaha). I was leaning towards the patent, since it might be easier to clean in case it gets dirty. But I'm worried about its durability compared to the PVC.



I don't have one of the patent ones, but I know I am loving my black pvc one.  I have been caught in the rain and had my son spill soda on it and it all just wipes off with a tissue.  I don't know about the lighter colours, but i;m sure they do the same.  I am absolutely in love with my bag........


----------



## pauii

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't have one of the patent ones, but I know I am loving my black pvc one.  I have been caught in the rain and had my son spill soda on it and it all just wipes off with a tissue.  I don't know about the lighter colours, but i;m sure they do the same.  I am absolutely in love with my bag........



Thanks for the input.  I'm actually eyeing the vanilla (the black is beautiful but I have too many black bags so i'm controlling myself hahaha). 

So I BET, the vanilla will get dirty easily. But with the patent ones, i'm worried that it will easily wrinkle with use. Do i make sense? Maybe i'm just being a worry freak with all these. Hahaha.


----------



## kings_20

^^
I have two patent Graysons and they are perfect. Easy maintence and to me patent is more durable than PVC.  I have the light gray and bordeaux.  It fits more than you think as well


----------



## pauii

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> I have two patent Graysons and they are perfect. Easy maintence and to me patent is more durable than PVC.  I have the light gray and bordeaux.  It fits more than you think as well



Thank you so much for that info!  Obviously, it's what I wanted to hear. Hahaha! If you don't mind me asking, how long have you had your patent Graysons? And do you use them often? 

The patent Grayson that I want is the one on my display pic. I'm a sucker for black with gold.  Medium size is okay for a normal going out day. But I'm a student, thus I almost always bring papers and reviewers and pens and my iPad, together with my other everyday essentials. That's why I thought it might be too small. If I do get it, I might not be able to use it very often. And the large size is hardly an option because i can't live without the shoulder strap. 

Please forgive me for asking too many questions when this is all still a plan inside my head. I just can't make up my mind. :|


----------



## kings_20

pauii said:


> Thank you so much for that info!  Obviously, it's what I wanted to hear. Hahaha! If you don't mind me asking, how long have you had your patent Graysons? And do you use them often?
> 
> The patent Grayson that I want is the one on my display pic. I'm a sucker for black with gold.  Medium size is okay for a normal going out day. But I'm a student, thus I almost always bring papers and reviewers and pens and my iPad, together with my other everyday essentials. That's why I thought it might be too small. If I do get it, I might not be able to use it very often. And the large size is hardly an option because i can't live without the shoulder strap.
> 
> Please forgive me for asking too many questions when this is all still a plan inside my head. I just can't make up my mind. :|


 
Ask away 

I've had it for a while and used it daily for 2 weeks before switching.  It really is a high quality bag and can withstand daily use without any problems.  The medium will be small if you're doing double duty as student bag.

One annoyance is the zipper is hard to unzip with one hand if done up teh whole way.  The zipper doesn't zip straight across, but kind of off to the side a bit.  Not sure if I'm making sense lol.  To fix that problem, just leave it unzipped half an inch or so, and problem fixed.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Advice before I snip tags! Does this large Grayson look way to big on me?? The medium ones to small


----------



## tlo

Pursefreak0 said:


> Advice before I snip tags! Does this large Grayson look way to big on me?? The medium ones to small
> View attachment 2192383



No, not at all.  I think it looks great on you!!!!!


----------



## kings_20

^^
Ditto!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Thanks ladies I decided to keep her and picked up a matching wallet today


----------



## lala76

Pursefreak0 said:


> Advice before I snip tags! Does this large Grayson look way to big on me?? The medium ones to small
> View attachment 2192383


I think it looks perfect on you!!


----------



## lala76

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks ladies I decided to keep her and picked up a matching wallet today
> View attachment 2192570


LOVE this set!! You make me want that wallet!


----------



## tlo

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks ladies I decided to keep her and picked up a matching wallet today
> View attachment 2192570



WOOHOO!!  You got the wallet!  Congrats, you will love that wallet!!  I know I love mine!

I was afraid the large would be too big on me when I first picked it up.  Got right over it, It doesn't carry like a big bag to me and I haven't had that thought since!  LOL


----------



## Pursefreak0

lala76 said:


> I think it looks perfect on you!!


Thank u


lala76 said:


> LOVE this set!! You make me want that wallet!


I had to have it!!! Looks awesome together!


tlo said:


> WOOHOO!!  You got the wallet!  Congrats, you will love that wallet!!  I know I love mine!
> Thanks!!
> 
> I was afraid the large would be too big on me when I first picked it up.  Got right over it, It doesn't carry like a big bag to me and I haven't had that thought since!  LOL


Glad I'm not the only one its growing on me now  love this bag!!!


----------



## tlo

I'm so glad you love it!  I do too.  I think the Grayson & Hamilton are both must haves in your collection.


----------



## Pursefreak0

tlo said:


> I'm so glad you love it!  I do too.  I think the Grayson & Hamilton are both must haves in your collection.



Funny u said that the Hamilton is next on my list!  not sure which color though probably something neutral


----------



## Ms.Qi

Pursefreak0 said:


> Advice before I snip tags! Does this large Grayson look way to big on me?? The medium ones to small
> View attachment 2192383



Looks great on you! Not big at all. Just wondering, is the medium one with a chain strap? Is it really too small IRL? I mean I'm a small framed girl and not tall, I would like to get one as well, was going to consider the one with strap...


----------



## Pursefreak0

Ms.Qi said:


> Looks great on you! Not big at all. Just wondering, is the medium one with a chain strap? Is it really too small IRL? I mean I'm a small framed girl and not tall, I would like to get one as well, was going to consider the one with strap...



IMO the medium is compared to a Lv speedy 25 maybe alittie smaller the large Grayson is I think in between a speedy 30 and 35 I'm comparing to LV because I had the 30 and have seen the 25 and 35 irl and the 25 was way to small but I am 5ft 7in 120 pounds so not sure how tall you are but if your on the shorter side it may be perfect for you I liked the one with the chain to but for me there was just to big of a difference between the medium which I think they should call small and the large grasyon..:/


----------



## pauii

kings_20 said:


> Ask away
> 
> I've had it for a while and used it daily for 2 weeks before switching.  It really is a high quality bag and can withstand daily use without any problems.  The medium will be small if you're doing double duty as student bag.
> 
> One annoyance is the zipper is hard to unzip with one hand if done up teh whole way.  The zipper doesn't zip straight across, but kind of off to the side a bit.  Not sure if I'm making sense lol.  To fix that problem, just leave it unzipped half an inch or so, and problem fixed.



I will probably only get to use it on dates, movies, shopping, etc. But not for school or studying out. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## tlo

Pursefreak0 said:


> Funny u said that the Hamilton is next on my list!  not sure which color though probably something neutral



Oh,you will love the Hamilton!!  It's a classic!!  Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## kings_20

pauii said:


> I will probably only get to use it on dates, movies, shopping, etc. But not for school or studying out.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!



You're very welcome!

Here's a pic of my silvery gray Grayson. It's rainy today, and this bag is perfect!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks ladies I decided to keep her and picked up a matching wallet today
> View attachment 2192570



Gorgeous set!!!!   I bought the vanilla Grayson with plans to buy the brown one come Fall!!!   I was surprised with the matching brown wallet, same as yours, as part of my Mother's Day gift!!!  I can't wait to use my set !!!   Post some modeling pics!!!!   Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Pursefreak0 said:


> Advice before I snip tags! Does this large Grayson look way to big on me?? The medium ones to small
> View attachment 2192383



More pics please!!!!!  She's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Pursefreak0 said:


> IMO the medium is compared to a Lv speedy 25 maybe alittie smaller the large Grayson is I think in between a speedy 30 and 35 I'm comparing to LV because I had the 30 and have seen the 25 and 35 irl and the 25 was way to small but I am 5ft 7in 120 pounds so not sure how tall you are but if your on the shorter side it may be perfect for you I liked the one with the chain to but for me there was just to big of a difference between the medium which I think they should call small and the large grasyon..:/



I have both the medium Grayson and the Speedy 25.  The medium Grayson is larger than the speedy.  Not sure how much tho!  I'm small so anything larger overpowers me.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

kings_20 said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> Here's a pic of my silvery gray Grayson. It's rainy today, and this bag is perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2193764



Beautiful!!!!!   Love the color contrast!!!!


----------



## kings_20

The medium Grayson is comparable to the LV Speedy 30, IMO.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

kings_20 said:


> The medium Grayson is comparable to the LV Speedy 30, IMO.



I agree!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I'm in with my new medium vanilla monogram Grayson!!!   Just opened her up today finally!  I waited for nice weather!!!  Can't figure out how to post a picture though. .


----------



## pauii

Mrs. Mac said:


> I'm in with my new medium vanilla monogram Grayson!!!   Just opened her up today finally!  I waited for nice weather!!!  Can't figure out how to post a picture though. .



Ooh. I wanna see.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

pauii said:


> Ooh. I wanna see.



Teach me how to post pics!!!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Mrs. Mac said:


> Teach me how to post pics!!!!!!



Do you have an iPhone?


----------



## Mrs. Mac

gatorgirl07 said:


> Do you have an iPhone?



Yes!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

If you're posting from your phone it the camera icon on the left 
It will take a pic and upload it.. 

If the pic is already in your phone us the center icon, chose the folder in your phone that the pic is in and upload it .(upload button is in the top right once you have chosen your picture . Generally the med setting is best for pics when asked which size you want to upload


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bag Fetish said:


> If you're posting from your phone it the camera icon on the left
> It will take a pic and upload it..
> 
> If the pic is already in your phone us the center icon, chose the folder in your phone that the pic is in and upload it .(upload button is in the top right once you have chosen your picture . Generally the med setting is best for pics when asked which size you want to upload



How did you get your keyboard like that?


----------



## Bag Fetish

gatorgirl07 said:


> How did you get your keyboard like that?



my iphone is jailbroke.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bag Fetish said:


> my iphone is jailbroke.



I figured.  I jailbroke my droid and had all the little 'extras" on it.  I miss it on my iphone


----------



## kings_20

Off topic but how do you jailbreak an iphone?


----------



## Bag Fetish

kings_20 said:


> Off topic but how do you jailbreak an iphone?



Google and YouTube.com are great...


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Bag Fetish said:


> If you're posting from your phone it the camera icon on the left
> It will take a pic and upload it..
> 
> If the pic is already in your phone us the center icon, chose the folder in your phone that the pic is in and upload it .(upload button is in the top right once you have chosen your picture . Generally the med setting is best for pics when asked which size you want to upload



Do I do this in a new post?  I don't see these buttons in the post.  Help!!!   I'm so dumb when it comes to these phones!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Mrs. Mac said:


> Do I do this in a new post?  I don't see these buttons in the post.  Help!!!   I'm so dumb when it comes to these phones!!!






Ok. Do you see the camera at the bottom of my image?  You push that to take a pic. Then it will ask you if you want to upload the pic you just took. If the pic is already in your camera roll, you push the button next to the camera and it will ask you which pic you want to upload and you put a check mark and hit upload. Then you choose your image quality. It will then add it to your message and you can add text if you want


----------



## Ms.Qi

ladies, could anyone tell me is the one with the strap(I believe is the medium size) heavy to carry? TIA


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ms.Qi said:


> ladies, could anyone tell me is the one with the strap(I believe is the medium size) heavy to carry? TIA



The large isn't so I would think the medium wouldn't be either


----------



## Ms.Qi

gatorgirl07 said:


> The large isn't so I would think the medium wouldn't be either



Thank you


----------



## sama123

Does anyone know how to make a new thread or topic?


----------



## Restore724

Grayson Pics


----------



## Mrs. Mac

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2198630
> 
> 
> Ok. Do you see the camera at the bottom of my image?  You push that to take a pic. Then it will ask you if you want to upload the pic you just took. If the pic is already in your camera roll, you push the button next to the camera and it will ask you which pic you want to upload and you put a check mark and hit upload. Then you choose your image quality. It will then add it to your message and you can add text if you want



Thank you!!!   I will try later when I get home from work!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Keeps telling me upload failed.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Mrs. Mac said:


> Keeps telling me upload failed.



Try a lower image resolution


----------



## Ms.Qi

Restore724 said:


> Grayson Pics



ohhh love the stud one


----------



## Ms.Qi

Does anyone have a saffiano leather grayson?


----------



## Ms.Qi

What do you ladies think about this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...677?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2578126d


----------



## gatorgirl07

I like it!


----------



## Ms.Qi

gatorgirl07 said:


> I like it!



Me too! Never had a tangerine bag before, the picture is much nicer on ebay (real life pic) than it is on macy's website. I think I want it...
*
*


----------



## Glenichka

This is gorgeous in real life, i just saw this in person...


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ms.Qi said:


> Me too! Never had a tangerine bag before, the picture is much nicer on ebay (real life pic) than it is on macy's website. I think I want it...
> *
> *



I think I want one too


----------



## Ms.Qi

gatorgirl07 said:


> i think i want one too



:d:d:d


----------



## Ms.Qi

Glenichka said:


> This is gorgeous in real life, i just saw this in person...



now I want it even more............!!!


----------



## Ms.Qi

Glenichka said:


> This is gorgeous in real life, i just saw this in person...



Hi Glenichka, did you see this exact color in real life? thanks


----------



## Glenichka

Yes if u want i can send u pics...


----------



## Ms.Qi

Glenichka said:


> Yes if u want i can send u pics...



Please do share would love to see it! thank you


----------



## Glenichka

Just took a pic now, light is not good.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

gatorgirl07 said:


> Try a lower image resolution



How do I change the resolution on the iPhone?


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Glenichka said:


> Just took a pic now, light is not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200876
> View attachment 2200876



Gorgeous!!!!  Grayson is my favorite purse!!!


----------



## Ms.Qi

Glenichka said:


> Just took a pic now, light is not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200876
> View attachment 2200876



Thanks! she looks really pretty! did you end up getting the bag? 
Is it heavy with all the studs on?


----------



## Glenichka

Yup i have my eyes on that since i purchase my first studded grayson. Now im on a hunt for the pink one...


----------



## Ms.Qi

Glenichka said:


> Yup i have my eyes on that since i purchase my first studded grayson. Now im on a hunt for the pink one...



very very nice collection. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Glenichka

Thank you..


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Here she is!!!!





























Just posted by mistake in Hamilton thread.  Can a mod remove from there? Sorry and thank you to all who helped me!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2198630
> 
> 
> Ok. Do you see the camera at the bottom of my image?  You push that to take a pic. Then it will ask you if you want to upload the pic you just took. If the pic is already in your camera roll, you push the button next to the camera and it will ask you which pic you want to upload and you put a check mark and hit upload. Then you choose your image quality. It will then add it to your message and you can add text if you want



Thank you!!!!  It worked!!! Finally!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Bag Fetish said:


> If you're posting from your phone it the camera icon on the left
> It will take a pic and upload it..
> 
> If the pic is already in your phone us the center icon, chose the folder in your phone that the pic is in and upload it .(upload button is in the top right once you have chosen your picture . Generally the med setting is best for pics when asked which size you want to upload



Thank you!!!!   It finally worked for me!  You are all so helpful!!!


----------



## Restore724

Mrs. Mac said:


> Here she is!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted by mistake in Hamilton thread.  Can a mod remove from there? Sorry and thank you to all who helped me!!!!


 

OMG, your MK Grayson VANILLA is stunning!!!:coolpics:


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Restore724 said:


> OMG, your MK Grayson VANILLA is stunning!!!:coolpics:



Thank you sooooo much!!!  I love her!!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Mrs. Mac said:


> Thank you!!!!  It worked!!! Finally!!!!



Yay!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mrs. Mac said:


> Here she is!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted by mistake in Hamilton thread.  Can a mod remove from there? Sorry and thank you to all who helped me!!!!


She's so pretty! Congrats


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mrs. Mac said:


> Here she is!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted by mistake in Hamilton thread.  Can a mod remove from there? Sorry and thank you to all who helped me!!!!


 

Love it! Great pic's!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!!





*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> She's so pretty! Congrats





Jersey Girl said:


> Love it! Great pic's!



Thank you, all!!!!!


----------



## Indigowaters

Does anyone have a pic irl of the white/navy grayson?


----------



## mommsiesluv4bag

I recently bought an MK Grayson sequined satchel over a month ago here in Greenhills (Philipines). The store where I bought the bag is known for selling premium authentic handbags all purchased from the US. Price tag of the said grayson bag still have the TJ Maxx sticker code. Unfortunately after a month of usage the gold sequins from the monogram MK logo started to chip off? Is it normal on a sequined MK bag or TJ MAXX/ or the Greenhills store probably sold a counterfeit?


----------



## Murphy47

Is this the one u mean? Got her last Friday @ Dillards on sale.


----------



## mommsiesluv4bag

Yes. The gold sequins from the top zip is starting to chip off. I haven't done any cleaning on the bag yet since it's still new.


----------



## tazfrk

gatorgirl07 said:


> How did you get your keyboard like that?


I cant figure out how to do any of this on my iphone, I am not seeing the things you are saying???


----------



## DoxieMom

Murphy47 said:


> Is this the one u mean? Got her last Friday @ Dillards on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215291


I have the same one, and I love her!  But do you think she is unusually heavy???  Maybe I am just wimpy!


----------



## Murphy47

Nah not wimpy. Handles do pinch the arm a bit esp. When she's loaded up. But she looks so good sitting there....


----------



## vixan

i am not yet a Grayson member but i am planning to buy myself one for my birthday in September. everytime i go into Macys or Dilllards they never have any Graysons in stock so i can't scale size. I see someone gave the sizes compared to Speedys and i didn't know that the large Grayson was the same size as the 35!  I think that may be a bit too big for my 5'3 140 frame. but my mind keeps saying 'its only $30 more!" should i go for the Large or just get a medium?? thanks ladies!


----------



## Murphy47

I just bought one in " large".  It seems about the same size as the 30 rather than the 35 but since I returned both of those I can't honestly say. 
It is 14 inches long and 7.5 wide so it is a large bag. If u carry a lot of stuff or heavy stuff it will be a challenge sometimes since many don't come with a shoulder strap. 
I sure love the way she looks tho!!!


----------



## Cherry1

I purchased both the medium & the large grayson. The medium grayson with shoulder strap was too small imo, so I returned the medium & I love the large grayson


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## vixan

Murphy47 said:


> I just bought one in " large".  It seems about the same size as the 30 rather than the 35 but since I returned both of those I can't honestly say.
> It is 14 inches long and 7.5 wide so it is a large bag. If u carry a lot of stuff or heavy stuff it will be a challenge sometimes since many don't come with a shoulder strap.
> I sure love the way she looks tho!!!


thanks, i tend to load up my bag and it's a pain walking on campus with a heavy book bag and purse.


----------



## vixan

Cherry1 said:


> I purchased both the medium & the large grayson. The medium grayson with shoulder strap was too small imo, so I returned the medium & I love the large grayson


do you keep much in it? my current bag is 16 x 6 x 11 and i have my life in it! maybe if i go smaller i will carry less. it's not that big an issue, i'm getting one of them!  but wanted some opinions


----------



## Cherry1

Yes I carry a lot in my bag


----------



## Murphy47

Here's what I did today... Got the strap from the "extra parts " box @ Macy's. had hubby remove links and buckled it on.


----------



## Indigowaters

Murphy47 said:


> Here's what I did today... Got the strap from the "extra parts " box @ Macy's. had hubby remove links and buckled it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218999


Love it! Thanks. I actually have it sitting in my closet hiding now.


----------



## Murphy47

The strap made SO much difference while running errands!! Didn't have to sit her in a grubby shopping cart @ the store.


----------



## Indigowaters

Murphy47 said:


> The strap made SO much difference while running errands!! Didn't have to sit her in a grubby shopping cart @ the store.


I may have to get one now.


----------



## Murphy47

Oh darn


----------



## DoxieMom

Isn't she a cutie?!?!?


----------



## Murphy47

The cutest! MK rep told me they were sold out so glad u found one!!!!


----------



## tazfrk

Love it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mrs. Mac said:


> Here she is!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted by mistake in Hamilton thread.  Can a mod remove from there? Sorry and thank you to all who helped me!!!!



Which size is this? Thanks!


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Hi guys! Just wanted to show off my new large monogram Grayson. I keep going back and forth on whether I should keep her or not. I'm afraid she might be a little too big!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Can you tell me if the straps lengthen.. ? I'm <this > close (thurs) to getting a vanilla.. I have one in hold 
Thanks


----------



## tazfrk

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted to show off my new large monogram Grayson. I keep going back and forth on whether I should keep her or not. I'm afraid she might be a little too big!



I like big bags so I am no help, lol


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Bag Fetish said:


> Can you tell me if the straps lengthen.. ? I'm <this > close (thurs) to getting a vanilla.. I have one in hold
> Thanks


I have the large grayson so it has no shoulder straps. The medium grayson is the one that has the straps and I also want that one in vanilla!!!! I'm just waiting for a sale. As far as I know, that one doesn't lengthen.


----------



## Murphy47

I got the large at Dillards a few weeks ago. Love it!!
I asked the MK rep at Macy's if they had a strap in the "extras" box. They did. No clips tho. 
So I had my husband remove the chain links and buckled the long strap on the handles. Voila! Shoulder strap. 
I have also had him punch extra holes in a buckled strap on a tote so it fits over the shoulder. 
Dillards has the vanilla in medium and large on clearance in some stores. Try online.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Can you ladies tell me if this zipper softens? 
I tried out the medium bag a few days ago at the outlet and if its completely unzipped its stiff going around the corner where it extends... 

Generally I don't zip my bags but when I do I don't want issues... 

This stopped me from buying the bag /wondering if I need a large.


----------



## kings_20

^^
That's the issue that I have with the Graysons as well.  Love the style of the bag but it takes two hands to get it zipped up.


----------



## Bag Fetish

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> That's the issue that I have with the Graysons as well.  Love the style of the bag but it takes two hands to get it zipped up.


this could force me to go for the tote!!!


----------



## Restore724

Bag Fetish said:


> Can you ladies tell me if this zipper softens?
> I tried out the medium bag a few days ago at the outlet and if its completely unzipped its stiff going around the corner where it extends...
> 
> Generally I don't zip my bags but when I do I don't want issues...
> 
> This stopped me from buying the bag /wondering if I need a large.


 

I have the medium PVC Grayson with extra chain strap. The zipper extends all the way on both sides. I can zip PVC texture with one hand. But the leather grayson requires 2 hands to zip.


----------



## Bag Fetish

the one i'm looking as is the vanilla med logo no long strap so it only has one zipper pull...


----------



## Murphy47

Mine has gotten easier to zip one handed. I rarely zip mine either so it's taken about a month.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Murphy47 said:


> Mine has gotten easier to zip one handed. I rarely zip mine either so it's taken about a month.



Thanks!


----------



## Restore724

adding *MK Grayson logo medium vanilla* (no extra strap)!


----------



## k.matte

Hello everyone I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag I know its not the right thread but I figured you guys are experts on the Grayson bags  hope someone can help or at least give me advice what I should be looking for when I go buy this bag off of the lady


----------



## Pursefreak0

Anyone have the medium grayson and can post a mod pic please can't find one!!? Thanks


----------



## Pursefreak0

Restore724 said:


> adding *MK Grayson logo medium vanilla* (no extra strap)!



Would you mind posting a mod pic?


----------



## Restore724

Pursefreak0 said:


> Would you mind posting a mod pic?



Mod pic of brown


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

k.matte said:


> Hello everyone I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag I know its not the right thread but I figured you guys are experts on the Grayson bags  hope someone can help or at least give me advice what I should be looking for when I go buy this bag off of the lady


I'm no expert. But, that looks legit. HTH


----------



## k.matte

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> I'm no expert. But, that looks legit. HTH



Thanks so much


----------



## TaterTots

All your guys Graysons are GORGEOUS!!!  I have one coming this week..  Large Sig in Brown..  can't wait to get her on my arm..


----------



## Pursefreak0

OMG anyone ever seen this? I just came across this pic on google! Is this a older one or new? So cool looking


----------



## TaterTots

That is A-MAZ-ING!!!


----------



## Cherry1

I believe this bag came out when I purchased my leather grayson satchel in black in 2011


----------



## Pursefreak0

Cherry1 said:


> I believe this bag came out when I purchased my leather grayson satchel in black in 2011



Well shoot! It's awesome


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks again


----------



## k.matte

Pursefreak0 said:


> OMG anyone ever seen this? I just came across this pic on google! Is this a older one or new? So cool looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2260996



I want this bag soo bad it's beautiful and fierce !


----------



## Pursefreak0

k.matte said:


> i want this bag soo bad it's beautiful and fierce !



ikr!!!!


----------



## TaterTots

I'm finally a member of the Grayson Club!!!!!  She came today and I'M IN LOVE!!!!!!!     


















And she has SO MUCH ROOM in her I put all this in and still have tones of room!!


----------



## k.matte

TaterTots said:


> I'm finally a member of the Grayson Club!!!!!  She came today and I'M IN LOVE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she has SO MUCH ROOM in her I put all this in and still have tones of room!!



You finally got her  congrats !! She's a beauty !


----------



## Pursefreak0

TaterTots said:


> I'm finally a member of the Grayson Club!!!!!  She came today and I'M IN LOVE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she has SO MUCH ROOM in her I put all this in and still have tones of room!!



Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks guys!!!  She really is amazing!  And I can done and tell there will be multiple Grayson's in my future!!!


----------



## k.matte

Pursefreak0 said:


> ikr!!!!


 
I FOUND IT !!! a lady on one of the forums had the name of it so I looked it up and its on the official Michael kors website ahhhh I want it  there's the link I hope it comes back in stock  

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...s-Grayson-Large-Satchel-Leopard/prod12100012/


----------



## DoxieMom

k.matte said:


> I FOUND IT !!! a lady on one of the forums had the name of it so I looked it up and its on the official Michael kors website ahhhh I want it  there's the link I hope it comes back in stock
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...s-Grayson-Large-Satchel-Leopard/prod12100012/


Nice price too!


----------



## radiogirl

Not available  :


----------



## Ms.Qi

hello all the grayson owners  can anyone tell me is the MK Grayson logo medium a overall soft bag? TIA, I have my eye on the black one, I have a stud saffiano leather grayson and I love the style.


----------



## Murphy47

Fairly rigid in that it holds its shape when set down. It does not "moosh". Will bend in the middle if long strap and no base shaper used. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ms.Qi

Murphy47 said:


> Fairly rigid in that it holds its shape when set down. It does not "moosh". Will bend in the middle if long strap and no base shaper used.
> Hope this helps.



Thanks this helps


----------



## Esquared72

I'm officially in the club.  I typically am not one for logos, but this bag totally won me over with its internal organization, its roominess/functionality and all-weather PVC.  Making the maiden voyage today on my morning commute.


----------



## pauii

eehlers said:


> I'm officially in the club.  I typically am not one for logos, but this bag totally won me over with its internal organization, its roominess/functionality and all-weather PVC.  Making the maiden voyage today on my morning commute.



I loooove!


----------



## XCruiseMe

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement shoulder strap for the Brown Mongoram Grayson?


----------



## Esquared72

pauii said:


> I loooove!



Thank you! I'm loving it, too.


----------



## Murphy47

XCruiseMe said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a replacement shoulder strap for the Brown Mongoram Grayson?



Try bringing your bag into Macy's and see if they have any spares in "the drawer" where they keep extra items. 
If not try contacting MK directly. That's where I got mine.


----------



## msmsytique

eehlers said:


> I'm officially in the club.  I typically am not one for logos, but this bag totally won me over with its internal organization, its roominess/functionality and all-weather PVC.  Making the maiden voyage today on my morning commute.



Aww congrats on your membership


----------



## TaterTots

eehlers said:


> I'm officially in the club.  I typically am not one for logos, but this bag totally won me over with its internal organization, its roominess/functionality and all-weather PVC.  Making the maiden voyage today on my morning commute.



Congrats!!! The Grayson is amazing isn't she...


----------



## XCruiseMe

Murphy47 said:


> Try bringing your bag into Macy's and see if they have any spares in "the drawer" where they keep extra items.
> If not try contacting MK directly. That's where I got mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275771


 

Thanks I will try that. I called MK directly and they said they didnt have them to send out.


If anyone has one they dont want, let me know!!   Wishful thinking!


----------



## Esquared72

TaterTots said:


> Congrats!!! The Grayson is amazing isn't she...





msmsytique said:


> Aww congrats on your membership



Thanks!  I can tell this will be a hard bag to switch out of...it's so worry-free.


----------



## msmsytique

eehlers said:


> Thanks!  I can tell this will be a hard bag to switch out of...it's so worry-free.



Exactly, I still baby my RM bags but my PVC MK bags I throw around and sit on the floor of my car and they still look good.


----------



## Murphy47

XCruiseMe said:


> Thanks I will try that. I called MK directly and they said they didnt have them to send out.
> 
> 
> If anyone has one they dont want, let me know!!   Wishful thinking!



MK rep @ Macy's just told me they only give them out in person if you have the bag with you. Too many peeps want to sell them on the bay she said. 
Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## farris2

Are there any other straps that can be used on Grayson? I'm not a fan of the chain.


----------



## k.matte

So ladies I have the large Grayson monogram bag and I got a little mark on the PVC exterior and was wondering if any of you have tips on cleaning the bag??? I've tried just wiping with water and it goes away but then when it dries it reappears so either I really stained it which I will be sad but I'm looking to see if anyone had a solution ! I've read to put water and a little laundry detergent but I don't want to try just yet thought I would get your opinions


----------



## Cherry1

Hello! I use Michael Kors cleaners on my MK bags


----------



## k.matte

Cherry1 said:


> Hello! I use Michael Kors cleaners on my MK bags



I'm looking for a home remedy I am not near an mk store but thanks anyway


----------



## farris2

k.matte said:


> I'm looking for a home remedy I am not near an mk store but thanks anyway



Have you tried checking out youtube to see if there are any videos on cleaning pvc bags?


----------



## Murphy47

farris2 said:


> Are there any other straps that can be used on Grayson? I'm not a fan of the chain.



I had my hubbie cut off the links and just buckled the strap on the handles. Works perfectly. 
I post pic, but its missing from camera roll and I sent the bag in for repair due to glue bleeding thru the white PVC.


----------



## luv_bagz

Got my first MK bag - Medium Grayson all leather embossed ith chain strap in vanilla. Gorgeous!! &#128525;


----------



## Murphy47

LOVE that color!  Enjoy.


----------



## Restore724

luv_bagz said:


> Got my first MK bag - Medium Grayson all leather embossed ith chain strap in vanilla. Gorgeous!! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2298164


 

Congrats! the leather is amazingly soft!


----------



## luv_bagz

Murphy47 said:


> LOVE that color!  Enjoy.



Thanks &#128522;


----------



## luv_bagz

Restore724 said:


> Congrats! the leather is amazingly soft!



Thanks. I know!!! The leather is soft and buttery and simply gorgeous!! &#128525;


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Hi Grayson girls!!! I got my second Grayson last night.... Brown mono PVC!!!!   The vanilla has proven to be my most favorite bag and I was hoping to get the brown for fall since I have the brown wallet.  Well.... MK boutiques have her on sale for $208!!!!!   I called around but brown was sold out.   DH located one for me and took me to pick it up as a surprise at a mall an hour from my house!  I was too excited to sleep!!!  She's wrapped up and will be my fall bag so I promise to post pics when I use her come Sept or Oct!!!!   I feel so lucky to have my Grayson twins!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

luv_bagz said:


> Got my first MK bag - Medium Grayson all leather embossed ith chain strap in vanilla. Gorgeous!! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2298164



LOVE!!!!  Beautiful bag and I love the color!  Congrats!!!


----------



## luv_bagz

Mrs. Mac said:


> LOVE!!!!  Beautiful bag and I love the color!  Congrats!!!



Thanks &#128525;


----------



## luv_bagz

Mrs. Mac said:


> Hi Grayson girls!!! I got my second Grayson last night.... Brown mono PVC!!!!   The vanilla has proven to be my most favorite bag and I was hoping to get the brown for fall since I have the brown wallet.  Well.... MK boutiques have her on sale for $208!!!!!   I called around but brown was sold out.   DH located one for me and took me to pick it up as a surprise at a mall an hour from my house!  I was too excited to sleep!!!  She's wrapped up and will be my fall bag so I promise to post pics when I use her come Sept or Oct!!!!   I feel so lucky to have my Grayson twins!!!!



So lucky!! Please post some pics &#128522;


----------



## Mrs. Mac

luv_bagz said:


> Thanks &#128525;



Post us some modeling pics!!!!  Whenever I see someone with Grayson I stop to admire!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Hoping this works!!!!  Here's my new baby!!!!   Can't wait til fall to use her but then I will be sad to put vanilla away!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Restore724 said:


> Grayson Pics



Ahhhhh.  These pictures are what made me want the brown!!!!  Thanks, Restore!!!!


----------



## luv_bagz

Mrs. Mac said:


> Post us some modeling pics!!!!  Whenever I see someone with Grayson I stop to admire!!!!



Ok I will. Only worn mine once. Will try take a few pics next week &#128522;


----------



## luv_bagz

Mrs. Mac said:


> View attachment 2298763
> 
> View attachment 2298765
> 
> 
> Hoping this works!!!!  Here's my new baby!!!!   Can't wait til fall to use her but then I will be sad to put vanilla away!!!!



GORGEOUS!!!! Enjoy your beautiful Grayson &#128525;


----------



## Restore724

Mrs. Mac said:


> View attachment 2298763
> 
> View attachment 2298765
> 
> 
> Hoping this works!!!!  Here's my new baby!!!!   Can't wait til fall to use her but then I will be sad to put vanilla away!!!!



Congrats!  What a great deal and super excited for you!
I don't wait for seasons, I carry any color any day. 

Enjoy your great collection. &#128516;


----------



## Mrs. Mac

luv_bagz said:


> Ok I will. Only worn mine once. Will try take a few pics next week &#128522;



Ok!!!!  I will be watching for them !!



luv_bagz said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! Enjoy your beautiful Grayson &#128525;



Thank you!!!! I'm soooo excited!!!!



Restore724 said:


> Congrats!  What a great deal and super excited for you!
> I don't wait for seasons, I carry any color any day.
> 
> Enjoy your great collection. &#128516;



Thanks!!!!  I like to have something to look forward to so I buy a purse a season!!  Always helps me when I have something to look forward to!!


----------



## lucydee

luv_bagz said:


> Got my first MK bag - Medium Grayson all leather embossed ith chain strap in vanilla. Gorgeous!! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2298164


 
I really like this bag!
Congrats on your first MK Bag!


----------



## lucydee

Mrs. Mac said:


> View attachment 2298763
> 
> View attachment 2298765
> 
> 
> Hoping this works!!!!  Here's my new baby!!!!   Can't wait til fall to use her but then I will be sad to put vanilla away!!!!


 
Congrats on your new MK Bag!
Its really Gorgeous!


----------



## luv_bagz

lucydee said:


> I really like this bag!
> Congrats on your first MK Bag!



Thanks &#128525;


----------



## Restore724

*MK Grayson Sisters*!
medium brown and vanilla


----------



## Mrs. Mac

lucydee said:


> Congrats on your new MK Bag!
> Its really Gorgeous!



Thanks, lucydee!!!!!   I am going to love this one like I love my vanilla!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Restore724 said:


> *MK Grayson Sisters*!
> medium brown and vanilla



Twins!!!! On both!!!!  Love love love this picture!!!!   Congrats on two gorgeous, timeless, beautiful bags!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Restore724 said:


> *MK Grayson Sisters*!
> medium brown and vanilla



PS this is some serious eye candy!!!!  And arm candy!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Restore724 said:


> *MK Grayson Sisters*!
> medium brown and vanilla



Neither of yours has the long strap??


----------



## Restore724

Mrs. Mac said:


> Twins!!!! On both!!!!  Love love love this picture!!!!   Congrats on two gorgeous, timeless, beautiful bags!!!!!


 


Mrs. Mac said:


> PS this is some serious eye candy!!!!  And arm candy!!!!


 
Thanks! 
Little Grayson sisters like to pose for their photo-shoot


----------



## Restore724

Bag Fetish said:


> Neither of yours has the long strap??


 
I had brown with long strap but gifted to my niece for graduation. 
She will use the strap while in college.  I rarely used the extra strap.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Restore724 said:


> I had brown with long strap but gifted to my niece for graduation.
> She will use the strap while in college.  I rarely used the extra strap.



Neither of mine have the strap either!!  I have shoulder problems and can't put anything on my shoulder.


----------



## farris2

What can I put on the piping to prevent scuffing etc?


----------



## Murphy47

farris2 said:


> What can I put on the piping to prevent scuffing etc?



I use Cadillac leather protect.


----------



## farris2

Murphy47 said:


> I use Cadillac leather protect.



Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I didn't put anything on the piping. I was too afraid of what the product could do to my purse!  I have the vanilla and have been using it every single day since June.  She's still in pristine condition and I take her everywhere!  Just got the brown bc I'm loving the no maintenance!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Restore724 said:


> *MK Grayson Sisters*!
> medium brown and vanilla



Love this pic of your Grayson sisters! Beautiful bags!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Restore724 said:


> *MK Grayson Sisters*!
> medium brown and vanilla



I can't stop staring at this picture!!!  I must take one of my "Grayson sisters" when I unwrap my brown one!!!!   Post modeling pics for us!


----------



## staciesg26

Mk Grayson medium chain satchel in black with silver hardware from Marshalls $199.00
I was super surprised that it had the dustbag with it and all the tissue paper wrapped on all the hardware. Sometimes things at TjMaxx and Marshalls look beat up.. this was fresh as it gets!


----------



## Jersey Girl

staciesg26 said:


> Mk Grayson medium chain satchel in black with silver hardware from Marshalls $199.00
> I was super surprised that it had the dustbag with it and all the tissue paper wrapped on all the hardware. Sometimes things at TjMaxx and Marshalls look beat up.. this was fresh as it gets!
> 
> View attachment 2321062




Awesome find!!  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Brown Medium Grayson. Labor Day sale at MK Boutique $156.45.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

staciesg26 said:


> Mk Grayson medium chain satchel in black with silver hardware from Marshalls $199.00
> I was super surprised that it had the dustbag with it and all the tissue paper wrapped on all the hardware. Sometimes things at TjMaxx and Marshalls look beat up.. this was fresh as it gets!
> 
> View attachment 2321062



OMG gorgeous!!!  Great find and great price!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Jersey Girl said:


> Brown Medium Grayson. Labor Day sale at MK Boutique $156.45.



Beautiful purse and beautiful pic of her!!! Congrats again!!!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mrs. Mac said:


> Beautiful purse and beautiful pic of her!!! Congrats again!!!!




Thank you and thanks again for helping me find her!!


----------



## Esquared72

staciesg26 said:


> Mk Grayson medium chain satchel in black with silver hardware from Marshalls $199.00
> I was super surprised that it had the dustbag with it and all the tissue paper wrapped on all the hardware. Sometimes things at TjMaxx and Marshalls look beat up.. this was fresh as it gets!
> 
> View attachment 2321062



Hey! I found the exact same bag at my Marshalls today for the same price. Immaculate condition, dustbag, strap perfectly wrapped. My brown Grayson gets a new sister! 
View attachment 2332540


----------



## staciesg26

Awesome!  I've been loving mine and using it ever since I got it!  I'm giving my MJ Cecilia a rest... She's usually my everyday bag. Congrats on your find!!! &#128522;



eehlers said:


> Hey! I found the exact same bag at my Marshalls today for the same price. Immaculate condition, dustbag, strap perfectly wrapped. My brown Grayson gets a new sister!
> View attachment 2332540


----------



## Dana6

Hi Everyone! I'm new to this forum and just purchased the signature Grayson bag in medium. I really love it but the edges of the handles have peeled off in some places. I noticed a lot of these bags that are for sale on EBay are doing the same thing. I've seen earlier posts on the Coach forums of people using Fiebings Edge Kote to repair the edges and it looks like a fairly easy fix. Has this happened to any of your Grayson's? The trim looks to be dark brown but I'm noticing a slightly red tint in there also.  I'm not sure which edge kote color to try. It comes in Brown, Cordovan and Mahogany.  Do any of you have any ideas? Thanks in advance for any suggestions! ( :


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Dana6 said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm new to this forum and just purchased the signature Grayson bag in medium. I really love it but the edges of the handles have peeled off in some places. I noticed a lot of these bags that are for sale on EBay are doing the same thing. I've seen earlier posts on the Coach forums of people using Fiebings Edge Kote to repair the edges and it looks like a fairly easy fix. Has this happened to any of your Grayson's? The trim looks to be dark brown but I'm noticing a slightly red tint in there also.  I'm not sure which edge kote color to try. It comes in Brown, Cordovan and Mahogany.  Do any of you have any ideas? Thanks in advance for any suggestions! ( :



Where did you purchase your bag?  If you purchased at the mk boutique, take it back and show them since you just purchased it.  If you purchased it at macys I know they will just exchange it for you.  I have been using my Grayson since June and she still looks brand new.  Hoping you can get a new one because it's such a great bag!!


----------



## Dana6

I purchased it on Ebay.  The original ad said it was a store display, but when I received it I noticed the peeling handles.  I contacted the seller and she gave me a large discount on it, so I'm going to try and fix it myself.  I've seen other people using the edge kote on their bags(none were Michael Kors) with success, but I'm just not sure which color to order.  I'll probably just order a couple of colors and match it the best I can.  I wish now I would have just returned it though!  Other than that, the bag is beautiful and I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Moving to Texas

Just order my bag from Younkers....can't waiting to get her.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Moving to Texas said:


> Just order my bag from Younkers....can't waiting to get her.



Congrats!!!  What color???


----------



## Moving to Texas

Mrs. Mac my new Grayson is brown...and I love my bag.


----------



## Moving to Texas

tried to upload pictures of my new bag


----------



## PositiveThinker

Mrs. Mac said:


> View attachment 2298763
> 
> View attachment 2298765
> 
> 
> Hoping this works!!!!  Here's my new baby!!!!   Can't wait til fall to use her but then I will be sad to put vanilla away!!!!


I love your Grayson! So pretty.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Moving to Texas said:


> tried to upload pictures of my new bag



Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

PositiveThinker said:


> I love your Grayson! So pretty.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## kitajovonna

Ok so happy to have found this forum, so my new obsession with this bag, is not alone! Saving, hoping and praying to get this bag, before they run the collection goes away. This will be my first more expensive designer bag. I guess I'll search everywhere, online, TJ Maxx, Marshalls, and the Boutiques to get the ultimate deal, and get my new Baby!


----------



## Murphy47

Dana6 said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm new to this forum and just purchased the signature Grayson bag in medium. I really love it but the edges of the handles have peeled off in some places. I noticed a lot of these bags that are for sale on EBay are doing the same thing. I've seen earlier posts on the Coach forums of people using Fiebings Edge Kote to repair the edges and it looks like a fairly easy fix. Has this happened to any of your Grayson's? The trim looks to be dark brown but I'm noticing a slightly red tint in there also.  I'm not sure which edge kote color to try. It comes in Brown, Cordovan and Mahogany.  Do any of you have any ideas? Thanks in advance for any suggestions! ( :





I think the mahogany is the right color.


----------



## kitajovonna

Murphy47 said:


> I think the mahogany is the right color.


 thanks Murphy47, I was wondering the very exact same thing Dana6 asked. I wanted to get the bag brand new, but at this point in the obsession, if what's more in my price range is a gently used, new looking bag for wayyyyyy cheaper, I'll take it!!! That bag has not gone on sell for the past couple of months since I've been stocking it online. I really want to get the bag before Michael Kors stops selling it. lol It's like pay the bills... buy the bag, I'm doing the logical decision, but gosh!


----------



## melluvslv

Where can I buy a Grayson in medium without the strap?  Every site I go to only sells the model with the strap.  Someone please help!  Thanks!


----------



## Sassyjgm

I like the Vanilla Crayon. Has anyone had problems with color transfer?


----------



## designer.deals

melluvslv said:


> Where can I buy a Grayson in medium without the strap?  Every site I go to only sells the model with the strap.  Someone please help!  Thanks!




Last time I checked it was the MK store


----------



## fieldsinspring

FYI Macys has the large grayson satchel in black on sale for $245 and the additional 25% family and friends ends today, making it $183


----------



## bagghista

.


----------



## bagghista

My Michael Kors Studded Grayson Satchel. &#10084;&#65039;&#128092;


----------



## VaderDawsn

I just joined the club. I now have a large brown signature Grayson. It was a gift to myself.


----------



## Scooch

Thinking about the large Grayson, pros and cons on this bag? Thanks


----------



## daintdoll

Scooch said:


> Thinking about the large Grayson, pros and cons on this bag? Thanks



I guess it all depends on what you like/don't like in a bag....I love my Grayson! It is quite a large bag but I would not say that it weighs me down. No shoulder strap, which is a pro for me. Lots of interior pockets. Classic style, love the studs under the handles. I can't think of anything that is a con for me !


----------



## Scooch

Thanks for the reply! I had this bag last summer briefly and then sold it with the rest of my collection when hubby was out of work. Now that things are better I have been missing this bag!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Yeah, I'm in the club.  Just got her the other day!  I'm soo happy!


----------



## melluvslv

I'm FINALLY in!!! Picked up the large Grayson this weekend. I love her so far. The wallet in the pic I purchased about 9 months ago and have used almost every day since. It still looks brand new; I love MK quality!


----------



## daintdoll

Scooch said:


> Thanks for the reply! I had this bag last summer briefly and then sold it with the rest of my collection when hubby was out of work. Now that things are better I have been missing this bag!!



I think it is a nice classic ! Go get her back!!!!


----------



## vixan

My fiance surprised me with a medium Vanilla Grayson!  I wasn't sure if I'd like the medium but its a nice size for my 5'3 petite frame. But I still would like a large some day 
Been anxious to wear my bag but since its winter.... what do you guys think?


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> My fiance surprised me with a medium Vanilla Grayson!  I wasn't sure if I'd like the medium but its a nice size for my 5'3 petite frame. But I still would like a large some day
> Been anxious to wear my bag but since its winter.... what do you guys think?




Last weekend I went to MK store and the large was on sale for $170 plus tax


----------



## Scooch

vixan said:


> My fiance surprised me with a medium Vanilla Grayson!  I wasn't sure if I'd like the medium but its a nice size for my 5'3 petite frame. But I still would like a large some day
> Been anxious to wear my bag but since its winter.... what do you guys think?




Carry it now! It's a vanilla cream color which is great for this time of year! I am carrying my vanilla logo zip top tote all last week and will carry it next week!!! I say carry your new beauty!!!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Last weekend I went to MK store and the large was on sale for $170 plus tax




I need to call my local store to see if they have any at this price!! Wow!!


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> Last weekend I went to MK store and the large was on sale for $170 plus tax


Wow, $170.  I'm gonna have to check my local MK boutique.   Might just bring home a big sister for my medium black grayson.


----------



## amethyst25

[deleted]


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> Last weekend I went to MK store and the large was on sale for $170 plus tax



Oh goodness! I'm trying to be good!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I need to call my local store to see if they have any at this price!! Wow!!







myluvofbags said:


> Wow, $170.  I'm gonna have to check my local MK boutique.   Might just bring home a big sister for my medium black grayson.




I might just go back tomrrow and get one too but I'm looking at the grommet Selma's too


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> I might just go back tomrrow and get one too but I'm looking at the grommet Selma's too


We are so bad! Lol.  All enablers.


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> We are so bad! Lol.  All enablers.




I had a grayson I sold it because it was too big now I'm looking for the medium and can't find one without the strap


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> I might just go back tomrrow and get one too but I'm looking at the grommet Selma's too




Ok, got mine!! My local store had brown & vanilla both! I got brown...$172 + tax!! SCORE! Thanks, again, for the heads up (and enabling! Lol) !!!!


----------



## zuzu717

designer.deals said:


> I had a grayson I sold it because it was too big now I'm looking for the medium and can't find one without the strap




You and I have the opposite problem. I have the medium Grayson and want to sell it because it's too small for me. I have the one without the shoulder strap and I think the top handles are a little too small for me. Not very comfy for me


----------



## designer.deals

zuzu717 said:


> You and I have the opposite problem. I have the medium Grayson and want to sell it because it's too small for me. I have the one without the shoulder strap and I think the top handles are a little too small for me. Not very comfy for me




How about we trade it lol


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

vixan said:


> My fiance surprised me with a medium Vanilla Grayson!  I wasn't sure if I'd like the medium but its a nice size for my 5'3 petite frame. But I still would like a large some day
> Been anxious to wear my bag but since its winter.... what do you guys think?


Wear it now.  It is a durable material it can be used anytime.  I love that bag!!! I want to go to my boutique and buy it too!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

myluvofbags said:


> Yeah, I'm in the club.  Just got her the other day!  I'm soo happy!


Great bag!! Enoy it


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

melluvslv said:


> I'm FINALLY in!!! Picked up the large Grayson this weekend. I love her so far. The wallet in the pic I purchased about 9 months ago and have used almost every day since. It still looks brand new; I love MK quality!


Wonderful bag you will love it.  Enjoy


----------



## zuzu717

designer.deals said:


> How about we trade it lol




Lol... I wish we could. I've been trying to sell it locally on craigslist but these people around here keep trying to low ball me and offering ridiculous prices for it. I would rather keep it and let it sit in my closet than to sell it for way less than I think it's worth. People these days, smh, always trying to get something for nothing. Lol


----------



## vixan

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Wear it now.  It is a durable material it can be used anytime.  I love that bag!!! I want to go to my boutique and buy it too!



I'm trying to resist going to get the Chocolate large one! I can't buy myself something right before HIS birthday can I? Haha hmmmmm


----------



## myluvofbags

janiesea3 said:


> Ok, got mine!! My local store had brown & vanilla both! I got brown...$172 + tax!! SCORE! Thanks, again, for the heads up (and enabling! Lol) !!!!




Lol!  I just got back too and look who came with me.  My SA said this was the last vanilla!


----------



## designer.deals

zuzu717 said:


> Lol... I wish we could. I've been trying to sell it locally on craigslist but these people around here keep trying to low ball me and offering ridiculous prices for it. I would rather keep it and let it sit in my closet than to sell it for way less than I think it's worth. People these days, smh, always trying to get something for nothing. Lol




I hate that! I'm reselling a few items and mine are still with tags and they wanna pay less than $100 I'm like seriously


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> Lol!  I just got back too and look who came with me.  My SA said this was the last vanilla!




GlAd u got it too


----------



## janiesea3

myluvofbags said:


> Lol!  I just got back too and look who came with me.  My SA said this was the last vanilla!




She's gorgeous...maybe I need that color, too!!


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> GlAd u got it too


Thanks designer.deals!


----------



## myluvofbags

janiesea3 said:


> She's gorgeous...maybe I need that color, too!!


I was torn between the brown and vanilla.  I do have another vanilla logo bag and no brown...ack!


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks designer.deals!




No problem. Now I want the brown one but not sure large will be too big on me or I should get med.


----------



## Esquared72

Loaded up my black Grayson for tomorrow - the perfect companion for a cold and snowy day (pardon my MJ Zip Clutch stealing part of the spotlight).


----------



## janiesea3

Gorgeous!!


----------



## designer.deals

eehlers said:


> Loaded up my black Grayson for tomorrow - the perfect companion for a cold and snowy day (pardon my MJ Zip Clutch stealing part of the spotlight).




Debating whether to go back n get this


----------



## piperhallie

Went by my local Michael Kors boutique on my way home tonight and look who came home with me! Thanks for all the info (and enabling) on the great deal for the Grayson! My 3rd MK in the past month- the SAs know me by first name! must be on a ban now!!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Went by my local Michael Kors boutique on my way home tonight and look who came home with me! Thanks for all the info (and enabling) on the great deal for the Grayson! My 3rd MK in the past month- the SAs know me by first name! must be on a ban now!!




Still on sale?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Did you know this bag is been discontinued.. So if you find it at an outlet scoop it up.. 
I was in the fp store other day and none they all went to outlet after the New Years sale


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Still on sale?



Yup still on sale. Has this bag really been discontinued?? They still had the brown and vanilla at my store.


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Yup still on sale. Has this bag really been discontinued?? They still had the brown and vanilla at my store.




Oh no really? Them I must go buy one. Can I call a store and purchase over the phone?


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Oh no really? Them I must go buy one. Can I call a store and purchase over the phone?



I'm not sure, but it's worth a try! Let me know if you need help.


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> I'm not sure, but it's worth a try! Let me if you need help.




I'll call tomorrow and find out. I should've bought it last weekend I was there. But I've been indecisive because I'm not sure if to chose medium or large


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> I'll call tomorrow and find out. I should've bought it last weekend I was there. But I've been indecisive because I'm not sure if to chose medium or large



My boutique had several in stock. They didn't say anything about discontinuing the bag though. All the SAs said they owned a Grayson!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> My boutique had several in stock. They didn't say anything about discontinuing the bag though. All the SAs said they owned a Grayson!




I has the vanilla but sold it the next day because I thought it was big but now I want the brown one


----------



## janiesea3

This might be answered somewhere else, but since I'm new to MK and now have 4 (Yikes, in a month!) I was wondering if you guys use a base shaper for the Large Grayson, so it doesn't sag? If so, what size fits in the Large?

Thanks for all your help & enabling and for making me feel so welcomed here!


----------



## melluvslv

janiesea3 said:


> This might be answered somewhere else, but since I'm new to MK and now have 4 (Yikes, in a month!) I was wondering if you guys use a base shaper for the Large Grayson, so it doesn't sag? If so, what size fits in the Large?
> 
> Thanks for all your help & enabling and for making me feel so welcomed here!



I don't personally use one, but I've heard that the base shapers for the Speedy 35 will work. If I choose to get one in the future, I will try that first.


----------



## janiesea3

melluvslv said:


> I don't personally use one, but I've heard that the base shapers for the Speedy 35 will work. If I choose to get one in the future, I will try that first.




Thanks for the info!!


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> I has the vanilla but sold it the next day because I thought it was big but now I want the brown one



any luck over the phone?


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> No problem. Now I want the brown one but not sure large will be too big on me or I should get med.


Do they have medium at the boutique?  Thought they were online only.  At first I told my SA that the large is too big but walked around a while in the store and decided it wasn't.  Haha, I'm an any size bag girl.  Besides, I think this would make a great travel bag or movie bag where I can stuff all my goodies.


----------



## vixan

myluvofbags said:


> Do they have medium at the boutique?  Thought they were online only.  At first I told my SA that the large is too big but walked around a while in the store and decided it wasn't.  Haha, I'm an any size bag girl.  Besides, I think this would make a great travel bag or movie bag where I can stuff all my goodies.



I am not sure if they're in the boutique, I got mine from Macy's. 

My boutique informed me that they're out of the Grayson  can they order me one?


----------



## janiesea3

Ok, enablers... After going on Monday and getting my brown Grayson for $172...I decided I also needed Vanilla, too, so I just got home with that sweet baby, too! Mall of Georgia has plenty of both colors, freshly wrapped in their papers... The SA told me that they are discontinuing the Grayson!


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Ok, enablers... After going on Monday and getting my brown Grayson for $172...I decided I also needed Vanilla, too, so I just got home with that sweet baby, too! Mall of Georgia has plenty of both colors, freshly wrapped in their papers... The SA told me that they are discontinuing the Grayson!



Wow I might have to follow suit! Can't believe MK is discontinuing this lovely bag.


----------



## janiesea3

Yeah, for that price, it was hard to NOT do it! Lol


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Yeah, for that price, it was hard to NOT do it! Lol



Seriously. Now is definitely the time to get one.


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> Seriously. Now is definitely the time to get one.




Or two, or three... Lol


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Or two, or three... Lol



SO BAD!! Agh but SO tempting...


----------



## daintdoll

janiesea3 said:


> Ok, enablers... After going on Monday and getting my brown Grayson for $172...I decided I also needed Vanilla, too, so I just got home with that sweet baby, too! Mall of Georgia has plenty of both colors, freshly wrapped in their papers... The SA told me that they are discontinuing the Grayson!



DISCONTINUING! SAY IT AIN'T SO!


----------



## amethyst25

janiesea3 said:


> Ok, enablers... After going on Monday and getting my brown Grayson for $172...I decided I also needed Vanilla, too, so I just got home with that sweet baby, too! Mall of Georgia has plenty of both colors, freshly wrapped in their papers... The SA told me that they are discontinuing the Grayson!



Shocked that they're discontinuing the Grayson. Did she say just the large size or medium size too?


----------



## janiesea3

Here's my new babies...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## janiesea3

amethyst25 said:


> Shocked that they're discontinuing the Grayson. Did she say just the large size or medium size too?




They only had the large...she didn't mention the medium...I'm sorry - I didn't even think to ask! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> any luck over the phone?




I forgot lol


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Yeah, for that price, it was hard to NOT do it! Lol




Imma try and see if Nordstrom can price match


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my new babies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474246
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love it! Congrats


----------



## myluvofbags

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my new babies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474246
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Lol!  You got the vanilla! Congrats.


----------



## myluvofbags

vixan said:


> I am not sure if they're in the boutique, I got mine from Macy's.
> 
> My boutique informed me that they're out of the Grayson  can they order me one?


Aww, cant they check other stores and ship?


----------



## myluvofbags

janiesea3 said:


> Ok, enablers... After going on Monday and getting my brown Grayson for $172...I decided I also needed Vanilla, too, so I just got home with that sweet baby, too! Mall of Georgia has plenty of both colors, freshly wrapped in their papers... The SA told me that they are discontinuing the Grayson!


Oh no! Everyone grab your Graysons now!


----------



## janiesea3

Now, if I could just find the black for that cheap, I'd be all set!!


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Now, if I could just find the black for that cheap, I'd be all set!!



You might want to check out your local TJMaxx/Marshall's. I saw a black grayson there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> You might want to check out your local TJMaxx/Marshall's. I saw a black grayson there 2 weeks ago.




I saw the medium there, but it was $199 and it's hard pay "more for less" in my head! Lol


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> I saw the medium there, but it was $199 and it's hard pay "more for less" in my head! Lol



True! The one I saw was a large sized Grayson but it had the cloth canvas logo vs. the PVC logo canvas like the ones we just bought. It was $169.99, if I go back this weekend I'll take a pic if it's still there.


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> True! The one I saw was a large sized Grayson but it had the cloth canvas logo vs. the PVC logo canvas like the ones we just bought. It was $169.99, if I go back this weekend I'll take a pic if it's still there.




I've never seen one like that!! I'd love to see it! Thanks!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> any luck over the phone?




I contacted MK online directly and yes I can call a boutique and order over the phone


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> I contacted MK online directly and yes I can call a boutique and order over the phone



Nice! Get 'em while they're still available!


----------



## myluvofbags

janiesea3 said:


> I saw the medium there, but it was $199 and it's hard pay "more for less" in my head! Lol


That's where I picked up mine.  Seems the medium with straps cost more.???


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> I contacted MK online directly and yes I can call a boutique and order over the phone


Alright!  You can get yours!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> I contacted MK online directly and yes I can call a boutique and order over the phone




Yay! Call Mall of Georgia! That had plenty! I can get you the number!!


----------



## janiesea3

janiesea3 said:


> yay! Call mall of georgia! That had plenty! I can get you the number!!




770-614-7726


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Nice! Get 'em while they're still available!




I need to do it now but I've been busy at work


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> 770-614-7726



Thank you so much!!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Thank you so much!!




Always happy to help my fellow purse lovers! 

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## vixan

myluvofbags said:


> That's where I picked up mine.  Seems the medium with straps cost more.???



Yeah it costs more. Like $20 more


----------



## myluvofbags

vixan said:


> Yeah it costs more. Like $20 more


Still a great deal at $199!


----------



## vixan

myluvofbags said:


> Still a great deal at $199!



It is! I'm trying to be responsible and wait until I get paid again (next Friday) I know I'll miss this sale


----------



## myluvofbags

vixan said:


> It is! I'm trying to be responsible and wait until I get paid again (next Friday) I know I'll miss this sale


I'm hoping the medium in Brown will go on sale but I doubt it.  Hope you get your bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

Just came back from macys and they have the large vanilla and brown grayson at regular price.  Their was an MK rep there and she confirmed the price, I was like hello it's on special for 170 at the boutique, wow.  Anyways, I'm hoping the medium brown will go on sale soon.  I really want that size then I'll be set...for a while.


----------



## vixan

myluvofbags said:


> I'm hoping the medium in Brown will go on sale but I doubt it.  Hope you get your bag.



Are just the large on sale?  Because that's what I'm looking for, in brown. I have my medium in vanilla. Like uiu, after that I'm done! (Until my outlet SA calls me about the Selmas they're getting) haha BAGS ARE SO ADDICTING


----------



## myluvofbags

vixan said:


> Are just the large on sale?  Because that's what I'm looking for, in brown. I have my medium in vanilla. Like uiu, after that I'm done! (Until my outlet SA calls me about the Selmas they're getting) haha BAGS ARE SO ADDICTING


Yes, it's the large ones are on sale at the boutique.  I need a Brown too, just want that in medium though.  I'll wait till April when macys should be having a special, my SA supposed to let me know, until then I'm done haha!


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, it's the large ones are on sale at the boutique.  I need a Brown too, just want that in medium though.  I'll wait till April when macys should be having a special, my SA supposed to let me know, until then I'm done haha!


Uh oh, bag ban unless the selmas do hit the outlet!


----------



## vixan

myluvofbags said:


> Uh oh, bag ban unless the selmas do hit the outlet!



I will definitely let you know!  I live closer to the outlet mall than I do to the MK boutique. The girls there know me now from stalking their bags


----------



## myluvofbags

vixan said:


> I will definitely let you know!  I live closer to the outlet mall than I do to the MK boutique. The girls there know me now from stalking their bags


Great, thank you!


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> Love it! Congrats




Thank you!


----------



## janiesea3

myluvofbags said:


> Lol!  You got the vanilla! Congrats.




Thank you!


----------



## designer.deals

Finally getting my medium grayson brown for $150!!


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Finally getting my medium grayson brown for $150!!



Where are you getting this great deal??!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Where are you getting this great deal??!




It's used but used a few times but great condition


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> It's used but used a few times but great condition



Nice! Congrats


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> Finally getting my medium grayson brown for $150!!


Terrific!  Congrats!


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> Terrific!  Congrats!




Can't wait till I get it


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Nice! Congrats




Thanks but I may do some damage at the MK store


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Thanks but I may do some damage at the MK store



Please do share pics if you do


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> It's used but used a few times but great condition



I'm working on something similar if I can't get mine at the store, can't wait to see it!


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> I'm working on something similar if I can't get mine at the store, can't wait to see it!




I like the large but I feel it's too big on me. If this falls thru it wasn't meant to be


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Please do share pics if you do




Will do. Going up today and checking out on the new collection


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> I like the large but I feel it's too big on me. If this falls thru it wasn't meant to be



That is true.  I'm a petite 5'4 but I'm a jumbo bag kinda girl. I guess I'll use my medium just to get a feel for the style.  I love to see I'm not the only one who buys pre owned (:


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> That is true.  I'm a petite 5'4 but I'm a jumbo bag kinda girl. I guess I'll use my medium just to get a feel for the style.  I love to see I'm not the only one who buys pre owned (:




Some pre owned items are as if they are new and best part is they are cheaper


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Please do share pics if you do




No new collection at my MK store yet but they had a lot of Grayson's left so I ended up getting the large one instead


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> No new collection at my MK store yet but they had a lot of Grayson's left so I ended up getting the large one instead


I was a little apprehensive at first on the large, but my SA told me it's only about 2" longer an wider than the medium.  When I put them side by side it's not that big a difference.  Plus the price was too good to pass up.  Was it still on special?


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> No new collection at my MK store yet but they had a lot of Grayson's left so I ended up getting the large one instead



Yay for you!  I'm getting antsy ha


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> I was a little apprehensive at first on the large, but my SA told me it's only about 2" longer an wider than the medium.  When I put them side by side it's not that big a difference.  Plus the price was too good to pass up.  Was it still on special?




That's what my SA said! Yes still on sale $171


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> That's what my SA said! Yes still on sale $171



So they already have them at the outlets huh? Do they have other colors/styles of the Grayson at the outlets (plain leather, denim, etc)?


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Now, if I could just find the black for that cheap, I'd be all set!!



Hey I saw that Macy's has the black signature PVC Grayson on sale for $248, maybe if you find some coupons/deals you can get it for ~$200ish?


----------



## diva7633

I originally ordered the black off Macy's weeks ago. Opened up a cc to get discount but they cancelled order. The black one keeps going in and out of stock online. It was a big pain. Ended up getting NWT off eBay for $200 and I love it.


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> So they already have them at the outlets huh? Do they have other colors/styles of the Grayson at the outlets (plain leather, denim, etc)?




Idk about outlets I got mine at the mk store now I want vanilla too


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> Hey I saw that Macy's has the black signature PVC Grayson on sale for $248, maybe if you find some coupons/deals you can get it for ~$200ish?



Yeah, that's DEF an option...if I can jump on it when it pops up again! Thank you!


----------



## radiogirl

I just talked to the MK store at Cherry Creek in Denver, they confirmed that when the graysons are gone they are gone!  They do have the brown signature left and they are half price.


----------



## radiogirl

303-355-6200  MK store in Denver if you need the phone number


----------



## designer.deals

radiogirl said:


> I just talked to the MK store at Cherry Creek in Denver, they confirmed that when the graysons are gone they are gone!  They do have the brown signature left and they are half price.




I wonder why they would discontinue this bag. Department stores won't price match the sale


----------



## amethyst25

radiogirl said:


> I just talked to the MK store at Cherry Creek in Denver, they confirmed that when the graysons are gone they are gone!  They do have the brown signature left and they are half price.



Did the SA mention if it's just the large graysons being discontinued? Cuz the medium is not on sale at the MK stores as far as I know.


----------



## vixan

amethyst25 said:


> Did the SA mention if it's just the large graysons being discontinued? Cuz the medium is not on sale at the MK stores as far as I know.



Just the large. I was told that they're revamping it maybe, and it will be back with the fall collection (so July or August)


----------



## vixan

I guess it wasn't ment to be for me  my MK sold out and they won't order it online for me! They said maybe Macy's will price match. Guess I'll call and try that tomorrow


----------



## farris2

vixan said:


> I guess it wasn't ment to be for me  my MK sold out and they won't order it online for me! They said maybe Macy's will price match. Guess I'll call and try that tomorrow




Outlet?


----------



## vixan

farris2 said:


> Outlet?



The MK boutique.  The outlet doesn't have any Graysons right now. I was there today


----------



## janiesea3

vixan said:


> The MK boutique.  The outlet doesn't have any Graysons right now. I was there today




If you're interested in vanilla, 6pm.com has them, but they're like $246 or so... &#128532;


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> If you're interested in vanilla, 6pm.com has them, but they're like $246 or so... &#128532;



I'll take a look. Thank you


----------



## gatorgirl07

My Belks has a bunch of Grayson (of all types) on clearance.  You should check them out


----------



## amethyst25

vixan said:


> Just the large. I was told that they're revamping it maybe, and it will be back with the fall collection (so July or August)



Interesting, thanks. Anyone else think they're gonna add a chain strap to the large??


----------



## vixan

amethyst25 said:


> Interesting, thanks. Anyone else think they're gonna add a chain strap to the large??


I was thinking that. Give it the little pockets and strap. I'm curious


----------



## vixan

gatorgirl07 said:


> My Belks has a bunch of Grayson (of all types) on clearance.  You should check them out



Thanks i'll check it out


----------



## myluvofbags

vixan said:


> I was thinking that. Give it the little pockets and strap. I'm curious


If they do that, I'll be a bit miffed cause I actually like the pockets like on my medium.  Then I'll want those too!


----------



## myluvofbags

vixan said:


> I was thinking that. Give it the little pockets and strap. I'm curious


Now, do you chance it and wait?


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> My Belks has a bunch of Grayson (of all types) on clearance.  You should check them out




In store? How much?


----------



## msmsytique

gatorgirl07 said:


> My Belks has a bunch of Grayson (of all types) on clearance.  You should check them out


Can you post your stores information. I don't have a Belks in my area and my sister wants the brown medium. I have it in black and she loves the size.


----------



## pslpursemom

I just checked the Belk website and it's reg price at $348, so the clearance is not online for the medium brown Grayson.


----------



## designer.deals

Couldn't resist went back for th vanilla grayson


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Couldn't resist went back for th vanilla grayson



OMG I was just thinking of doing the same!!  Might have to go after work.


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> OMG I was just thinking of doing the same!!  Might have to go after work.




My store had a bunch of them and I asked when they were getting there new collection SA said they got them but not yet for sale unless I wanted one. I wanted one but I rather wait  till lord and Taylor or some other store has f&f sale


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Couldn't resist went back for th vanilla grayson




Which size & where'd you get it?!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Which size & where'd you get it?!




Large grayson at MK store I have vanilla and brown each on sale $172


----------



## Scooch

Curious about the new collection....new style of grayson?


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Large grayson at MK store I have vanilla and brown each on sale $172




Yay!! Twins!!! Glad you got them!!


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> Couldn't resist went back for th vanilla grayson


Lol!!! Love it!


----------



## designer.deals

Scooch said:


> Curious about the new collection....new style of grayson?



I don't think there's a new style


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Yay!! Twins!!! Glad you got them!!



For that price I had to get both lol


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> For that price I had to get both lol




I think those were my EXACT words a couple of weeks ago!! Great minds think alike! Love it!!


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Does anyone have this problem with their large Grayson where it gets a little floppy after a while? If I put anything heavy in the bag it kinda loses its structure and bulges out at the bottom.


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I think those were my EXACT words a couple of weeks ago!! Great minds think alike! Love it!!




Indeed they do think alike! Can't say no to sales


----------



## designer.deals

radhikaa91 said:


> Does anyone have this problem with their large Grayson where it gets a little floppy after a while? If I put anything heavy in the bag it kinda loses its structure and bulges out at the bottom.




Try maybe getting a shaper


----------



## EvieSeb5671

designer.deals said:


> Try maybe getting a shaper




I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## vixan

I was able to get one ordered through Macys!  Yay  now,  the waiting game


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> I was able to get one ordered through Macys!  Yay  now,  the waiting game




On sale?


----------



## myluvofbags

vixan said:


> I was able to get one ordered through Macys!  Yay  now,  the waiting game


Was is on sale cause when I went to my macys they priced it regular, that was last week though.  What color?  And take pics.


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> On sale?



Yep.  My boutique wrote out a price match for me. The Macy's at the same mall has a MK SA. The HE wasn't there so a Macy's SA did it for me,  she seemed reluctant. But I'm grateful she price matched AND ordered it for me. 







myluvofbags said:


> Was is on sale cause when I went to my macys they priced it regular, that was last week though.  What color?  And take pics.



I got the Brown!  So I have a medium Vanilla and a large Brown (I always wanna call it chocolate ha)

Also did anyone try to do the math on this? The Macy's SA was looking at me like I was possessed bc the bag was $328 there but the boutique tag said like $229 with 25% so it came to the $172.20 plus tax.


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Yay!! Twins!!! Glad you got them!!



Um we're trip-sies!! I got my large vanilla @ my local MK boutique!


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Yep.  My boutique wrote out a price match for me. The Macy's at the same mall has a MK SA. The HE wasn't there so a Macy's SA did it for me,  she seemed reluctant. But I'm grateful she price matched AND ordered it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Brown!  So I have a medium Vanilla and a large Brown (I always wanna call it chocolate ha)
> 
> Also did anyone try to do the math on this? The Macy's SA was looking at me like I was possessed bc the bag was $328 there but the boutique tag said like $229 with 25% so it came to the $172.20 plus tax.




Yea that was the price I bought both the vanilla & brown


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Um we're trip-sies!! I got my large vanilla @ my local MK boutique!




U went back?


----------



## piperhallie

Yes. This is officially getting out of control LOL


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Yes. This is officially getting out of control LOL




Lol your not the only one!


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Lol your not the only one!




We can be in Graysons Anonymous together.


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> We can be in Graysons Anonymous together.




I said I wasn't gonna buy one but I got 2


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> I said I wasn't gonna buy one but I got 2




I told DH I was only getting one. Sigh.


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> I told DH I was only getting one. Sigh.




Did u see the dressy picture I posted on your thread .


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Did u see the dressy picture I posted on your thread .



I did! It's very fun. I think I'm going to switch my dressy out and use a Grayson tomorrow!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> I did! It's very fun. I think I'm going to switch my dressy out and use a Grayson tomorrow!




I started wearing my grayson Tuesday . I have so many I can switch every day


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> Yes. This is officially getting out of control LOL




Yeah, I think we need an intervention! Lol


----------



## Murphy47

Does anyone know if they have the black one?


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Yeah, I think we need an intervention! Lol




Yes we do!!


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Yes we do!!



I third this!! haha


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> I third this!! haha




My tj maxx still has the black grayson &#128513;


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> My tj maxx still has the black grayson &#128513;



Okay I have to draw the line here! 

______________________________________________

especially since I'm considering the vanilla Cynthia. :shame:


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Hi! Do all the Graysons have adjustable straps for length? As in the handles.


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> My tj maxx still has the black grayson &#128513;




Medium or large?!


----------



## EvieSeb5671

designer.deals said:


> My tj maxx still has the black grayson &#128513;




Score! I always look for the grayson there but haven't seen it yet


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Okay I have to draw the line here!
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> especially since I'm considering the vanilla Cynthia. :shame:




And I want the dressy in sapphire & luggage and the canvas Selma's lol


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Medium or large?!




Medium


----------



## vixan

Are the patterned and pebble leather (Graysons other than PVC mono) special edition?  Do they come out every so often?


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Yeah, I think we need an intervention! Lol







piperhallie said:


> I third this!! haha




Ladies I'm mad now  I found the grayson for $166 no tax free shipping


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Ladies I'm mad now  I found the grayson for $166 no tax free shipping




Where??!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Where??!




Belks ...


----------



## janiesea3

Is that using the 20% off? (with my history w/Belks, they never let me use coupons on MK items)


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Is that using the 20% off? (with my history w/Belks, they never let me use coupons on MK items)




I got a coupon


----------



## willyjenny2007

designer.deals said:


> I got a coupon


is it work on MK bags?thanks


----------



## designer.deals

willyjenny2007 said:


> is it work on MK bags?thanks




Yup


----------



## willyjenny2007

designer.deals said:


> Yup



is that the coupon on Belks website?or it's private coupon because Belk store is not in my state,if you dont mind can you send me in private message
Thanks alot


----------



## designer.deals

willyjenny2007 said:


> is that the coupon on Belks website?or it's private coupon because Belk store is not in my state,if you dont mind can you send me in private message
> Thanks alot




It's a private . Emailed to me


----------



## willyjenny2007

designer.deals said:


> It's a private . Emailed to me



that's fine,i've found 1 and will get 15% discount with no tax,if some one interest send me message and I will let you know,its work on MK handbags )


----------



## designer.deals

willyjenny2007 said:


> that's fine,i've found 1 and will get 15% discount with no tax,if some one interest send me message and I will let you know,its work on MK handbags )




 Found another one too 20%


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Found another one too 20%





No coupon I find will let me get all the way through checkout w/MK... Wonder what I'm doing wrong?!?


----------



## diamondsnheels

Had to share the AMAZING deal I got at my local thrift store, confirmed authentic Michael Kors large Grayson in the mocha distressed leather for the super fab price of $10!! It was in mint condition as well only thing was it was missing the gold MK charm on the front so I had one I put on with snake print leather which I think goes amazingly and adds a touch of uniqueness to it


----------



## vixan

diamondsnheels said:


> Had to share the AMAZING deal I got at my local thrift store, confirmed authentic Michael Kors large Grayson in the mocha distressed leather for the super fab price of $10!! It was in mint condition as well only thing was it was missing the gold MK charm on the front so I had one I put on with snake print leather which I think goes amazingly and adds a touch of uniqueness to it




Thats great being a thrifter myself, i've been keeping my eyes open!!! i would LOOOVE to see her!!


----------



## darcy-0702

Macy's has many MK bags on sale. Large grayson is 25% off


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Yup the large grayson is still on sale on macys.com for $245! They have it in brown and vanilla


----------



## designer.deals

Belk has it for $195.99 and MK store still has it for $172.20


----------



## vixan

Here is mama bear!


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Oh wow that's such a great deal!


----------



## designer.deals

Grayson brown & vanilla $164 at lord and Taylor


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Belk has it for $195.99 and MK store still has it for $172.20




This morning, Lord. & Taylor have them for $164... Both colors!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> This morning, Lord. & Taylor have them for $164... Both colors!




Yes!!! I got 2 more &#128529;


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Yes!!! I got 2 more &#128529;




What?!? Two more?! What are you doing with those? Saving them for hard times? Lol


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> What?!? Two more?! What are you doing with those? Saving them for hard times? Lol




Sold the vanilla already got $30 profit


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Sold the vanilla already got $30 profit




Smart way to fund the addiction! Thumbs up!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Smart way to fund the addiction! Thumbs up!




Lol I'm sure I'm not the only one that does that!


----------



## vixan

I didn't see them for that price!  O.o


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> I didn't see them for that price!  O.o




Just checked them and they went up to $246


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> Just checked them and they went up to $246



Oh ok... I don't need another bag,  but I was curious ha


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Oh ok... I don't need another bag,  but I was curious ha




I guess it was only at midnight the price was 50% off


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> what?!? Two more?! What are you doing with those? Saving them for hard times? Lol




lol!!!


----------



## Nicole429

Got my first MK bag yesterday at TJ Maxx for $199-black medium Grayson. First bag I've bought in almost 3 years and I'm totally in love!


----------



## darcy-0702

wow! Lord and Taylor by me is $245.99  don't see it at Belk and my MK boutique is full price for the large grayson. boo!


----------



## vixan

darcy-0702 said:


> wow! Lord and Taylor by me is $245.99  don't see it at Belk and my MK boutique is full price for the large grayson. boo!



Full price at your boutique?  Hmm, you should ask them why theirs is full price when everywhere else is on sale


----------



## designer.deals

darcy-0702 said:


> wow! Lord and Taylor by me is $245.99  don't see it at Belk and my MK boutique is full price for the large grayson. boo!




At belk it sold out and I thought all MK stores had them for $172 . Check lord and Taylor at midnight cuz that's when I snatched mine for $164


----------



## Courtb427

Hi ladies!!! I want a Grayson so badly!!! Which one do you find yourself using most? I want both but just bought the luggage studded Selma for $220 at the mk store! Yes I'm an addict! LoL! Thanks for your help! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> At belk it sold out and I thought all MK stores had them for $172 . Check lord and Taylor at midnight cuz that's when I snatched mine for $164


Yes, wonder why the prices are all so different.


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I want a Grayson so badly!!! Which one do you find yourself using most? I want both but just bought the luggage studded Selma for $220 at the mk store! Yes I'm an addict! LoL! Thanks for your help! &#9786;&#65039;




For now I'm using the brown one but may start using the vanilla


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, wonder why the prices are all so different.




I have no clue. I literally went crazy when I saw that 50% off sale at lord & Taylor


----------



## Courtb427

I'm leaning toward vanilla for the summer! But I love them both and so sad they are discontinuing them! I don't know how you got that deal with lord & Taylor I'm officially stalking the website! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> I'm leaning toward vanilla for the summer! But I love them both and so sad they are discontinuing them! I don't know how you got that deal with lord & Taylor I'm officially stalking the website! LoL!




I have no clue either the vanilla bag already shipped now waiting on brown to ship.


----------



## myluvofbags

Nicole429 said:


> Got my first MK bag yesterday at TJ Maxx for $199-black medium Grayson. First bag I've bought in almost 3 years and I'm totally in love!


Twinsies! I just love this bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

Courtb427 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I want a Grayson so badly!!! Which one do you find yourself using most? I want both but just bought the luggage studded Selma for $220 at the mk store! Yes I'm an addict! LoL! Thanks for your help! &#9786;&#65039;


Congrats on your new selma.   I have the large vanilla and medium black.  So far I have found myself using the medium more, but I do love the large and at that price I really want to add a brown.  Lol.  Sorry, no help here.  Seems they are just discontinuing the large.  Get one while you can.


----------



## darcy-0702

I found the vanilla at Belk just now for $195.99 with the free shipping. Ordered!


----------



## SarahLVoe

Yay! I just got the large brown at my MK boutique for 172! I was going to go to Macy's to pick one up for 245 but thought I would just give the boutique a shot. So glad I did!


----------



## designer.deals

Finally my brown & vanilla grayson shipped! $164 each from lord and Taylor


----------



## janiesea3

SarahLVoe said:


> Yay! I just got the large brown at my MK boutique for 172! I was going to go to Macy's to pick one up for 245 but thought I would just give the boutique a shot. So glad I did!




Yay! Hope you love it as much as I do mine!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Finally my brown & vanilla grayson shipped! $164 each from lord and Taylor




I should be getting my 2 other L&T bags I ordered on Monday! My Large Selma w/grommets Fuchsia bag arrived Thursday, but the other 2 that I ordered first, didn't! According to UPS, they're scheduled to be at my work Monday a.m.! Yahoo! Hamilton & white Selma w/grommets!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I should be getting my 2 other L&T bags I ordered on Monday! My Large Selma w/grommets Fuchsia bag arrived Thursday, but the other 2 that I ordered first, didn't! According to UPS, they're scheduled to be at my work Monday a.m.! Yahoo! Hamilton & white Selma w/grommets!




I can't wait too! Got 5 &#128561;


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> I can't wait too! Got 5 &#128561;




Lol!! (Yay!!)


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Lol!! (Yay!!)




I've sold 5 so it's okay I made up for it lol


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> I can't wait too! Got 5 &#128561;




I love it!! You girls crack me up. I think I'll have to cool it once I get my Selma messenger!


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> I should be getting my 2 other L&T bags I ordered on Monday! My Large Selma w/grommets Fuchsia bag arrived Thursday, but the other 2 that I ordered first, didn't! According to UPS, they're scheduled to be at my work Monday a.m.! Yahoo! Hamilton & white Selma w/grommets!




So excited for you! Share pics when you get them pretty please


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> So excited for you! Share pics when you get them pretty please




Sure will!! I'll take my fuchsia Selma out of the box tomorrow!! I LOVE unwrapping all the tissue!! (Crazy, I know!)


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> I love it!! You girls crack me up. I think I'll have to cool it once I get my Selma messenger!




I NEED to cool it, that's for sure!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> I love it!! You girls crack me up. I think I'll have to cool it once I get my Selma messenger!




Now I'm getting the whipped Hamilton


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Sure will!! I'll take my fuchsia Selma out of the box tomorrow!! I LOVE unwrapping all the tissue!! (Crazy, I know!)




Not crazy to me


----------



## diamondsnheels

I looove the grayson and as much as I hate to say it I think I love it more then my LV speedy


----------



## vixan

Not the best pic but this was my first outing in my large Grayson


----------



## diamondsnheels

Vixan I love your grayson super pretty!


----------



## vixan

diamondsnheels said:


> Vixan I love your grayson super pretty!



Thank you


----------



## Courtb427

Just came home with both vanilla and brown! I loved them both I so much I couldn't decide! Can't wait to wear them! I got a great deal at Lord and Taylor 195 each!


----------



## darcy-0702

I wonder why the boutiques differ so much in price. My MK boutique was $229.00 for the large grayson which is why I purchased it from Belks for $198. Lord and Taylor and Macy's both were $248. Strange there is such a difference in states.


----------



## designer.deals

darcy-0702 said:


> I wonder why the boutiques differ so much in price. My MK boutique was $229.00 for the large grayson which is why I purchased it from Belks for $198. Lord and Taylor and Macy's both were $248. Strange there is such a difference in states.




Mk store has them $229 but they have 25% off sale which is $172 and belk has them 40% off to $195.99 and lord and Taylor has them $245.99 (I was able to snatch them when they had 50% off) . Macy's is $245.99 but if u have Macy's and get the 20% off coupon (it applies because it's on sale )


----------



## SarahLVoe

darcy-0702 said:


> I wonder why the boutiques differ so much in price. My MK boutique was $229.00 for the large grayson which is why I purchased it from Belks for $198. Lord and Taylor and Macy's both were $248. Strange there is such a difference in states.




When I called my MK boutique they told me the price was 228 so I decides to get it there since that was still cheaper than Macy's. When they rang up the bag it came out to 172 and my receipt says 229 and then another discount bringing it down to 172.


----------



## darcy-0702

SarahLVoe said:


> When I called my MK boutique they told me the price was 228 so I decides to get it there since that was still cheaper than Macy's. When they rang up the bag it came out to 172 and my receipt says 229 and then another discount bringing it down to 172.


That's such a great price!


----------



## diamondsnheels

My beloved thrifted mocha distressed grayson for the amazing price of $10!! It didn't come with the charm on the front so I put this one on with the snake print thought it looked great and gave my grayson a touch of uniqueness otherwise the bag was in mint brand new condition and confirmed authentic by the Michael Kors store! Not to mention you can't go wrong with the price!


----------



## janiesea3

diamondsnheels said:


> My beloved thrifted mocha distressed grayson for the amazing price of $10!! It didn't come with the charm on the front so I put this one on with the snake print thought it looked great and gave my grayson a touch of uniqueness otherwise the bag was in mint brand new condition and confirmed authentic by the Michael Kors store! Not to mention you can't go wrong with the price!




VERY unique! Love it!! Great find!!


----------



## jenjen1964

Just got my medium Grayson this morning at Macy's!  Thanks to the steals and deals thread I used the 25% off code and she came home with me!!!


----------



## vixan

diamondsnheels said:


> My beloved thrifted mocha distressed grayson for the amazing price of $10!! It didn't come with the charm on the front so I put this one on with the snake print thought it looked great and gave my grayson a touch of uniqueness otherwise the bag was in mint brand new condition and confirmed authentic by the Michael Kors store! Not to mention you can't go wrong with the price!



Great deal! Looks great


----------



## Courtb427

Hey guys! Lord and Taylor's 20% off coupon works in store on Michael Kors! That how I got them both for $195 each. I don't know why it doesn't work online but it definitely works in store!


----------



## cadence0810

Hi everyone I have a question I just purchased the Michaek Kors medium chain grayson and I was wondering does this purse hold it's shape? I saw a lady today with one minus the chain and it looked saggy which is making me think of returning for another one. Thanks


----------



## Murphy47

They all sag as the bag relaxes. How much depends on the weight of your stuff. 
I use an organizer/ and or base shaper.


----------



## darcy-0702

I had ordered the large vanilla Grayson from Belk for $195 and three days later they emailed me saying it was out of stock. Anyhow, I was at the boutique yesterday and It was still on sale with an additional 25% off so I finally got it for the $172 like some of you other ladies


----------



## designer.deals

I ordered 2 vanilla grayson just in case both came in damage but they didn't now I don t know what to do with 2 Grayson's


----------



## darcy-0702

The sales associate at MK told me that they are discontinuing this particular style... at least the large Graysons.


----------



## designer.deals

darcy-0702 said:


> The sales associate at MK told me that they are discontinuing this particular style... at least the large Graysons.




That's what I heard too. Bummer


----------



## vixan

darcy-0702 said:


> The sales associate at MK told me that they are discontinuing this particular style... at least the large Graysons.



I was told the same.  But also that they may revamp the bag and bring it back in the fall


----------



## vixan

What shaper would fit a large Grayson?  The measurements weren't  adding up when I checked LV bases


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> What shaper would fit a large Grayson?  The measurements weren't  adding up when I checked LV bases




Someone on here said speedy 35


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Someone on here said speedy 35




That's the one I bought for mine


----------



## designer.deals

It arrived from lord and Taylor $164


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2508177
> 
> It arrived from lord and Taylor $164



Great find ... Congrats ...


----------



## vixan

Thanks ladies,  would the medium be a 30?


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Great find ... Congrats ...




Thank you!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Someone on here said speedy 35




That's what I got and it's Perfect!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> That's what I got and it's Perfect!




Where did u find yours ?


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Where did u find yours ?



If it helps, I got mine from ebay.  They have different colors and styles


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Where did u find yours ?




I got mine from an etsy store called "princesscutbags" $20.99


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I got mine from an etsy store called "princesscutbags" $20.99




Ima check them out thanks


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> If it helps, I got mine from ebay.  They have different colors and styles




Thanks


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> I got mine from an etsy store called "princesscutbags" $20.99



Thanks!






gatorgirl07 said:


> If it helps, I got mine from ebay.  They have different colors and styles



Thanks!


----------



## Murphy47

Last one @ Dillards. 123.75 with tax. 
Danced all the way home.


----------



## golden_goddess

That's a really great deal. I can't wait to get my grayson on my b-day (21 days to go).


----------



## designer.deals

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 2511825
> 
> Last one @ Dillards. 123.75 with tax.
> Danced all the way home.




Twins! Can't I have a Dillard's near by too


----------



## Murphy47

It's so rare to find anything there anymore. The re-sellers are usually lined up by 9.45. Supposed to be a 3 bag limit but it's never enforced. 
Been dancing the happy dance since yesterday. 
Take and additional sales are usually online too so bookmark their site


----------



## designer.deals

Murphy47 said:


> It's so rare to find anything there anymore. The re-sellers are usually lined up by 9.45. Supposed to be a 3 bag limit but it's never enforced.
> Been dancing the happy dance since yesterday.
> Take and additional sales are usually online too so bookmark their site




Really? I have been checking online but haven't seen the ones I want go on sale and usually when they Re they sell quick


----------



## coronita

I did the Macy's presale and the vanilla Grayson will be mine next week!


----------



## rvpooter

Loving my new Grayson! Got the large brown. I also have DE speedy 30. But it doesn't have the embellishments and organization. Sooo happy with this bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Anyone using the pursebling base shaper? 
If so, acrylic or leather? Any thoughts on which is best?


----------



## janiesea3

Murphy47 said:


> Anyone using the pursebling base shaper?
> If so, acrylic or leather? Any thoughts on which is best?




I've got one just like it from an Etsy store... It's acrylic and I LOVE it!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Has anyone else's Grayson's handle turned dark brown? The trim used to be pale.  It doesn't look pretty anymore. Any suggestions?


----------



## Murphy47

No problems yet. 
Macy's and the lifestyle stores keep spare handles in a drawer. Ask your MK rep at either place. Or call the main number.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Murphy47 said:


> No problems yet.
> Macy's and the lifestyle stores keep spare handles in a drawer. Ask your MK rep at either place. Or call the main number.




Great idea! Thanks I'll have to do that.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Macys has the large grayson 25% off and until tomorrow the additional 25% off making it $184.50. They're running low!


----------



## janiesea3

fieldsinspring said:


> Macys has the large grayson 25% off and until tomorrow the additional 25% off making it $184.50. They're running low!




What color & what part of the country are you located? I still want a large black...


----------



## VajstaGurly

janiesea3 said:


> What color & what part of the country are you located? I still want a large black...



The large black is very pretty if you get it it's a good choice ...


----------



## fieldsinspring

Mine had brown and vanilla, but only one left. Those are a different web is than the black-but what I did was google it and clicked on the image of Macy's, even though they don't have it it still pulled up the image and web id. Then call your store and ask, and they can look up any stores that have it.  




janiesea3 said:


> What color & what part of the country are you located? I still want a large black...


----------



## janiesea3

Belks.com has my black Large Grayson I've been searching for for $195.99 w/15% off with belk card purchase! That completes my search for all the colors at super markdowns!!


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Belks.com has my black Large Grayson I've been searching for for $195.99 w/15% off with belk card purchase! That completes my search for all the colors at super markdowns!!



Yay! share pics when you get her


----------



## lalbert88

I own the Large Grayson Satchel in Rose Gold. Not a huge fan of the bag because it is a bit to big, but love the color. I may sell it. Hold a LOT of stuff though...hmm decisions, decisions lol


----------



## Shanelle87

I love the Grayson handbag!! I have a silver one & i just purchased the black one with silver hardware today from Belk's for $156.00!!! I must say i'm very excited about that deal!!


----------



## Murphy47

That is an amazing price. Have the black and the vanilla. Want to complete the set even tho I don't really like the brown one.


----------



## golden_goddess

LilMissCutie said:


> Has anyone else's Grayson's handle turned dark brown? The trim used to be pale.  It doesn't look pretty anymore. Any suggestions?



How long have you had your grayson, and did you ever get the replacement handles?


----------



## tinybutterfly

I finally got this bag in vanilla in the smaller size, but had to take it back. It was sooooo pretty, but too big for my little 4' 11" self. 

I still really like it. 

Just not on me. :shame:


----------



## Murphy47

I sometimes looks kinda big depending on the angle. 
They used to make a small one also, but haven't seem one lately. 
Have you tried on any of the totes?


----------



## designer.deals

Can't get over my Grayson's. Vanilla & brown $130 I still haven't worn them


----------



## Murphy47

Where did u find brown?


----------



## designer.deals

Murphy47 said:


> Where did u find brown?




I got one at the MK store (sold it made a lil profit ) and the other bought off lord and Taylor because it was cheaper


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks.


----------



## darcy-0702

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2557559
> 
> 
> Can't get over my Grayson's. Vanilla & brown $130 I still haven't worn them



I haven't used my vanilla yet either. Waiting for a little warmer weather here in Michigan. May not be for a while


----------



## designer.deals

darcy-0702 said:


> I haven't used my vanilla yet either. Waiting for a little warmer weather here in Michigan. May not be for a while




Oh no.. I'm spoiled living in Cali


----------



## salech90

Hello ladies. I was wondering if any of you have had issues with the handles on your MK Grayson Satchels. My bag was a gift from my cousin about two years ago. About a year in my handles began to peel. Is this normal from use or should I take my bag to MK?


----------



## lala76

I recently pulled my Grayson back out (I purchased it last year in March) and I have fallen in love with this bag all over again! It's so easy to carry and I don't have to worry about babying it. 

My handles did peel some on the sides, but it doesn't bother me, as it"s kind of my catch-all, throw around bag (that being said, I'm extra careful with all of my bags). 

Is the large Grayson discontinued now? I haven't seen it in any of my local department stores recently.


----------



## Shanelle87

lala76 said:


> I recently pulled my Grayson back out (I purchased it last year in March) and I have fallen in love with this bag all over again! It's so easy to carry and I don't have to worry about babying it.
> 
> My handles did peel some on the sides, but it doesn't bother me, as it"s kind of my catch-all, throw around bag (that being said, I'm extra careful with all of my bags).
> 
> Is the large Grayson discontinued now? I haven't seen it in any of my local department stores recently.


I still use my grayson's as well!! They are my go to bags!! They have discontinued the bag...it was replaced with the jet set travel satchel instead, which is a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Restore724

* Checkout the NEW Signature MK Checkerboard design in medium with extra strap!*

Black/Brown
Navy/White


----------



## VintageLuvr

I just got my first MK bag, and I love it! Got the large grayson bag. Thought it was too big at first - but then I realized that there's no such thing as a "too big" handbag!


----------



## Emielovesbags

Here's mine  been having her for almost 2 years now and I lover her to bits!!


----------



## San1405

After the long wait, I'm finally part of the clubhouse!!! I am so super excited!!

I got a black medium Grayson with silver hardware at TJ Max for $120!  Too bad she was missing her MK logo keychain. But I figure I can put another fob in its place.

I love her so much!


----------



## Tbm1110

I have 2 of the Grayson.. 1 large brown and 1 large vanilla...  I am switching out of my vanilla 1 for the new season and wanted to clean it before storing it away.. Any suggestions?  I was considering using Armor All interior car wipes, I've heard people use them on LV monogram bags..  Any suggestions for cleaning my Grayson??

Thanks
XO


----------



## Tbm1110

Emielovesbags said:


> View attachment 2655440
> 
> 
> Here's mine  been having her for almost 2 years now and I lover her to bits!!


What do you do to clean your bag???


----------



## golden_goddess

Have they discontinued the checkerboard grayson?


----------



## mrsn03

I'm really interested to know that question also, being that I don't see it in any department stores at all. 
I would love to have this print instead of monogram print. I sold my monogram brown Grayson last summer and now want this bag again in checkerboard.


----------



## DreaDuhhh

The Grayson's are no longer online nor at department stores. They carry them at MK outlets only. Saw them 2 days ago.


----------



## Minkette

They are available at Neimans... You can even get yours personalized.


----------



## mrsn03

Thank you for your replies&#128522; this helps out a lot. 
I'll try both places.


----------



## momo

I just received the vanilla Grayson from the MK.com sale section.  It's such a pretty bag for spring/summer!  Here it is next to the Cynthia.


----------



## Murphy47

Love the vanilla. Also had the white with navy. Still have the black on black with silver hardware. 
Such a great size.


----------



## myluvofbags

momo said:


> I just received the vanilla Grayson from the MK.com sale section.  It's such a pretty bag for spring/summer!  Here it is next to the Cynthia.



Congrats!   I love using my large grayson when traveling.   I can stuff it with all my goodies and if anything just wipe it down to clean.   So low maintenance.


----------



## momo

Thanks ladies I'm going to enjoy this bag once the weather warms up and I dress in lighter colors.  I agree the shape and size is great for everyday use.  I ordered some tassel charms can't wait to stick them on!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

A few years old but still looks brand new! I finally snagged a pair of MK jelly's that match. Can't wait for summer!!


----------



## Candypink1972

My Michael kors signature collection , with large Grayson bag


----------



## Murphy47

Looks great!


----------



## Candypink1972

Murphy47 said:


> Looks great!




Thank you


----------



## Candypink1972

my Grayson satchel


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love the new smaller grayson at the outlet.  I am really thinking about buying one.  pics to follow


----------



## Candypink1972

They are beautiful , really love mine , but they are so heavy to carry , so just purchased a MK East / west tote  with shoulder straps as I do carry a lot of stuff xx


----------



## Candypink1972

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love the new smaller grayson at the outlet.  I am really thinking about buying one.  pics to follow




Can't wait to see your pictures x


----------



## kj_whodoff

My new Grayson satchel. With the kempton nylon large wrestler, jet set coin purse, glasses cleaner, smith's strawberry lip balm, Dooney and Bourke cosmetic pouch, and Clinique pouch for pens. Drugstore sunglasses.


----------



## Tangey88

I LOVE MY GRAYSON SO MUCH!!! Sorry for the capitals but I really do love it, it's my special baby! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






As you can see I literally can fit everything I would ever need into this bag and still have room left! I would marry it if I could!


----------



## kj_whodoff

Candypink1972 said:


> View attachment 2965317
> 
> 
> My Michael kors signature collection , with large Grayson bag




I know signature doesn't get a lot of love on here, but I love yours!  I love how easy the pvc is to clean and it feels like it's so durable.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

The grayson doesn't receive a lotta love and I'm not sure why. Its a great style and I use mine more than my LV speedy in the same "style". Maybe because its hand held exclusively?? Everyone wants holding options nowadays. GO GRAYSON'S!!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The grayson doesn't receive a lotta love and I'm not sure why. Its a great style and I use mine more than my LV speedy in the same "style". Maybe because its hand held exclusively?? Everyone wants holding options nowadays. GO GRAYSON'S!!



I'm not sure. Its a cute bag, but I don't like the shape &#128563;. My other issue is that it isn't leather. It could just be that I haven't seen it IRL &#128521;. I LOVE MK BAGS! I never cared for any bags except MK (celine and chanel I like too, but don't own). My transformation was literally 180°. My family is astonished! If I see IRL, I will probably change my mind!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I'm not sure. Its a cute bag, but I don't like the shape &#128563;. My other issue is that it isn't leather. It could just be that I haven't seen it IRL &#128521;. I LOVE MK BAGS! I never cared for any bags except MK (celine and chanel I like too, but don't own). My transformation was literally 180°. My family is astonished! If I see IRL, I will probably change my mind!


You'll probably change your mind if you see one.  I, too, have never liked the duffle style bags, but they are EXTREMELY popular.  The LV Speedy is a classic example.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> You'll probably change your mind if you see one.  I, too, have never liked the duffle style bags, but they are EXTREMELY popular.  The LV Speedy is a classic example.



I know. Call me crazy, but I can't see the value of paying for something that isn't leather, MK or LV. Unless it's a non leather bag that's under $200, I just can't. I like my leather and am willing to pay a steeper price for it. Am I crazy or what? &#128540;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I know. Call me crazy, but I can't see the value of paying for something that isn't leather, MK or LV. Unless it's a non leather bag that's under $200, I just can't. I like my leather and am willing to pay a steeper price for it. Am I crazy or what? &#128540;


I'm with you.  I won't buy anything but leather unless it's a throw around nylon tote.  My only non-leather bag is my LV Galliera (coated canvas).  I love it, but I won't buy another non-leather bag.


----------



## drsnrivers

The Grayson is a classic and I love it.


----------



## kj_whodoff

melbo said:


> I know. Call me crazy, but I can't see the value of paying for something that isn't leather, MK or LV. Unless it's a non leather bag that's under $200, I just can't. I like my leather and am willing to pay a steeper price for it. Am I crazy or what? [emoji12]







ubo22 said:


> I'm with you.  I won't buy anything but leather unless it's a throw around nylon tote.  My only non-leather bag is my LV Galliera (coated canvas).  I love it, but I won't buy another non-leather bag.




I'm on the other side on this topic. I love the pvc because I feel like I can throw it around and not worry about it while still feeling chic. I've had nylon in the past and I don't care for how it surface stains. I'd rather be able to wipe it off and not worry about it.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> I'm not sure. Its a cute bag, but I don't like the shape &#128563;. My other issue is that it isn't leather. It could just be that I haven't seen it IRL &#128521;. I LOVE MK BAGS! I never cared for any bags except MK (celine and chanel I like too, but don't own). My transformation was literally 180°. My family is astonished! If I see IRL, I will probably change my mind!



My grayson is in pale gold leather. I too am not crazy about paying a huge amount for canvas coated bags and mk and lv are the only ones like that I own. I did stupidly purchase 3 LV neverfulls over the years and only really use the mono mm and de gm, the azure mm has only been used once but I jumped on the bandwagon like an idiot when they were the "it bags" LOL! My speedy is actually used by my oldest dd the most and my LV zippy wallet was a gift thats back in its box because I recently purchased a Gucci guccisima wallet to mach my large guccisima sukey. The grayson is a great bag whether mono or leather IMHO. The shape is a classic that will be around for a long time.


----------



## Murphy47

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My grayson is in pale gold leather. I too am not crazy about paying a huge amount for canvas coated bags and mk and lv are the only ones like that I own. I did stupidly purchase 3 LV neverfulls over the years and only really use the mono mm and de gm, the azure mm has only been used once but I jumped on the bandwagon like an idiot when they were the "it bags" LOL! My speedy is actually used by my oldest dd the most and my LV zippy wallet was a gift thats back in its box because I recently purchased a Gucci guccisima wallet to mach my large guccisima sukey. The grayson is a great bag whether mono or leather IMHO. The shape is a classic that will be around for a long time.




That is gorgeous leather! The newer metallics are just plastic coated and they peel in a few months.


----------



## melbo

Murphy47 said:


> That is gorgeous leather! The newer metallics are just plastic coated and they peel in a few months.



Really?? I didn't know that! That's awful! I've stayed away from metallics because I feel that they would rub off...anyone care to chime in on this? I would love to get a gold bag in the future.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My grayson is in pale gold leather. I too am not crazy about paying a huge amount for canvas coated bags and mk and lv are the only ones like that I own. I did stupidly purchase 3 LV neverfulls over the years and only really use the mono mm and de gm, the azure mm has only been used once but I jumped on the bandwagon like an idiot when they were the "it bags" LOL! My speedy is actually used by my oldest dd the most and my LV zippy wallet was a gift thats back in its box because I recently purchased a Gucci guccisima wallet to mach my large guccisima sukey. The grayson is a great bag whether mono or leather IMHO. The shape is a classic that will be around for a long time.



That's gorgeous & I love the look with the sandals!


----------



## cdtracing

Murphy47 said:


> That is gorgeous leather! The newer metallics are just plastic coated and they peel in a few months.



I don't own a MK metallic bag.  I do have a B Markowsky bag in Pewter/Gunmetal I bought several years ago & that leather has worn & held up beautifully.  I was not aware the new metallics are plastic coated.  To me, that's a step down in quality.  I wouldn't want to spend good money on a bag & have it start peeling, especially in just a few months.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Murphy47 said:


> That is gorgeous leather! The newer metallics are just plastic coated and they peel in a few months.



Thanks, I got it for less than 100 bucks about 3 or 4 years ago. Its an oldie but goodie and I will never get tired of it.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Really?? I didn't know that! That's awful! I've stayed away from metallics because I feel that they would rub off...anyone care to chime in on this? I would love to get a gold bag in the future.



It was really bad. I was told they revamped the coating process because of the issues in the past.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> It was really bad. I was told they revamped the coating process because of the issues in the past.



So they addressed this issue? I don't throw my bags around, but if regular use causes peeling I would be so unhappy &#128530;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> So they addressed this issue? I don't throw my bags around, but if regular use causes peeling I would be so unhappy &#128530;



Supposedly its fixed. I found out about it while contemplating a rose gold metallic and held off. This was about 3 or 4 years ago. I'm not sure if they are more durable now or not though. Coach had to revamp their metallic line also. They also just reissued metallics but I'm still leery of both bag lines when it comes that style. My leather grayson still looks new and its 3 or 4 years old, if they reissue rose gold pebbled leather I'm getting one asap!


----------



## Murphy47

I can't speak for all Coach metallics, but I purchased a Rhyder caviar leather in bronze metallic and color started popping of the "caviar" in 48 hours. Back to Macy's it went.


----------



## kerriberri76

Does anyone have a leather Grayson? It seems the leather doesn't get as much love as the signature?  I was admiring a navy one at the outlet this afternoon and they had them on sale for $199. I'm just not into the logo print so much and was wondering how well the leather holds it shape. I know it will soften up some but if I get it I don't want it to flop into a pile after some use.


----------



## Candypink1972

drsnrivers said:


> The Grayson is a classic and I love it.




With you on that one[emoji3] I LOVE  my Michael kors Grayson , in fact I love all the Michael kors brown  signature collection , Jensen why I keep adding to it .


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love the leather grayson at the outlet.  Anyone have a new grayson


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Sharing my new medium pink leather Grayson and wallet.  I purchased from the outlet. .  My SA found me a cross body strap to go with the bag.  I love..love this color so much.


----------



## melbo

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Sharing my new medium pink leather Grayson and wallet.  I purchased from the outlet. .  My SA found me a cross body strap to go with the bag.  I love..love this color so much.



I've never seen it in pink! It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

More graysons


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Medium grayson


----------



## myluvofbags

DP PURSE FAN said:


> More graysons



Wow such pretty colors!   Congrats on your pretty pink grayson!


----------



## Candypink1972

Wow I love pink , that Grayson is stunning


----------



## irisnicole

Where did you find the Grayson at?


----------



## tdungey

I think they are at the MK Outlet...?


----------



## drsnrivers

Purchased the medim brown logo Grayson at the MK Outlet in the Tanger Outlet in North Charleston, SC yesterday for $199.


----------



## inlovewbags

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love the leather grayson at the outlet.  Anyone have a new grayson



Just bought this beautiful leather grayson in blossom... I love it!


----------



## melbo

inlovewbags said:


> Just bought this beautiful leather grayson in blossom... I love it!



Gorgeous! Absolutely love blossom!


----------



## kaberri515

I'm worried I bought a knock off on eBay. Do all the authentic large graysons have the key fob inside?


----------



## myluvofbags

kaberri515 said:


> I'm worried I bought a knock off on eBay. Do all the authentic large graysons have the key fob inside?



There are some graysons sold specifically at the outlets,  I'm not sure if those have the key fobs and/or different interior lining.   Hopefully any member with those could chime in.  you perhaps could also go on the authenticate thread to check.


----------



## kaberri515

Thank you! For some reason I can't post pictures or I can't figure out How to post them. And I read on that thread they only help with authenticating while the auction is still going. Or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## Murphy47

Lots of fabric logo Grayson's at TJMaxx today.


----------



## JadeExpress

Michael Kors Grayson Satchel in Black Patent Leather with gold tone hardware!!!!

This is the pretties handbag EVER!!! I love it!!! It is somewhat large for me however....not too big. Truly enjoy carrying this purse. I purchased at the Michael Kors Outlet for.....less than $150!!!!!


----------



## andral5

JadeExpress said:


> Michael Kors Grayson Satchel in Black Patent Leather with gold tone hardware!!!!
> 
> This is the pretties handbag EVER!!! I love it!!! It is somewhat large for me however....not too big. Truly enjoy carrying this purse. I purchased at the Michael Kors Outlet for.....less than $150!!!!!



Congrats on the deal! It's really beautiful.

I think I'm not aware of all the possibilities of finding deals yet. What outlet are you talking about? Online or a brick and mortar one? I've been searching around (on this forum and on the w3) a lot lately but still couldn't find an outlet for MK. TIA.


----------



## JadeExpress

andral5 said:


> Congrats on the deal! It's really beautiful.
> 
> I think I'm not aware of all the possibilities of finding deals yet. What outlet are you talking about? Online or a brick and mortar one? I've been searching around (on this forum and on the w3) a lot lately but still couldn't find an outlet for MK. TIA.


Thank you, andral5!! I live in the Atlanta, Georgia area and we have a new local Outlet Mall. This mall is located just off the interstate between work and home  Unlike other Outlet Malls I have shopped...this mall has ALL purse shops located down the same isle (Coach, MK, Kate Spade, Fossil). I stop by several times per year to check out pricing. I had stopped by last month and this purse was $199. This month they were discounted to $140!! Hope you are able to find a local MK outlet store as well!! They have great deals!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JadeExpress said:


> Thank you, andral5!! I live in the Atlanta, Georgia area and we have a new local Outlet Mall. This mall is located just off the interstate between work and home  Unlike other Outlet Malls I have shopped...this mall has ALL purse shops located down the same isle (Coach, MK, Kate Spade, Fossil). I stop by several times per year to check out pricing. I had stopped by last month and this purse was $199. This month they were discounted to $140!! Hope you are able to find a local MK outlet store as well!! They have great deals!!!


Wow I'd be scared to have Coach, MK, and KS stores all down the same aisle!! lol


----------



## andral5

JadeExpress said:


> Thank you, andral5!! I live in the Atlanta, Georgia area and we have a new local Outlet Mall. This mall is located just off the interstate between work and home  Unlike other Outlet Malls I have shopped...this mall has ALL purse shops located down the same isle (Coach, MK, Kate Spade, Fossil). I stop by several times per year to check out pricing. I had stopped by last month and this purse was $199. This month they were discounted to $140!! Hope you are able to find a local MK outlet store as well!! They have great deals!!!



Oh, so that's an actual outlet store in a mall. We have plenty of those here too. I need to just look around and find the one with the best deals. Do you call the store to find out about their specials? It'd be too much to drive around them, they're not near to each other. I live in Southern California (SoCal).
Thanks for your response.


----------



## JadeExpress

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow I'd be scared to have Coach, MK, and KS stores all down the same aisle!! lol


LOL &#8211; I had a total opposite reaction my first shopping trip to this mall &#9786; my thought was &#8220;finally&#8230;. someone gets it, This mall must have been designed by a female shopper!!&#8221; &#9786;


----------



## BeachBagGal

JadeExpress said:


> LOL &#8211; I had a total opposite reaction my first shopping trip to this mall &#9786; my thought was &#8220;finally&#8230;. someone gets it, This mall must have been designed by a female shopper!!&#8221; &#9786;


haha TRUE!! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Antonia

*How cool would it be if he did a saffiano Grayson!  All saffiano, even the handles.  *


----------



## Shanelle87

I'd definitely buy it!!!


----------



## Didi233

My medium Grayson satchel and large wristlet!


----------



## myluvofbags

Didi233 said:


> My medium Grayson satchel and large wristlet!



Great looking combo!


----------



## contrerasmariah

Just bought the medium black fabric;w/gold hardware one from marshalls..they were trying to sell it for $200 but it was missing the charm & the dust bag (typical) so i got it for $120  
i like how subtle the MK logo is on this bag


----------



## keishapie1973

contrerasmariah said:


> Just bought the medium black fabric;w/gold hardware one from marshalls..they were trying to sell it for $200 but it was missing the charm & the dust bag (typical) so i got it for $120
> i like how subtle the MK logo is on this bag



Great price!!! It's really cute. I love the subtle logo.....


----------



## jenjen1964

Didi233 said:


> My medium Grayson satchel and large wristlet!



Love it!  Now I have to change into mine tonight you made me miss it so much  CAn I ask if the wristlet is current and where you got it?  I am thinking it might be the perfect answer to a wallet for me.


----------



## Didi233

!


----------



## Didi233

Thanks!  I bought the wristlet from the Michael Kors outlet last month.


----------



## jenjen1964

Thank you!!  I will have to go check it out.


----------



## pauii

Did MK release Graysons that don't have chains on the extra strap? I've been seeing some being sold online.


----------



## myvillarreal26

Does anyone know how much the graysons are at the outlets currently? I don't have one too close to me and would like to know before I go. Thanks!!


----------



## myvillarreal26

I went to the outlet and I purchased this beautiful vanilla grayson this morning! Got her for &168 including tax and a rain and stain repellent. Been wanting her for a while! Love her!


----------



## melbo

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 3146866
> 
> 
> I went to the outlet and I purchased this beautiful vanilla grayson this morning! Got her for &168 including tax and a rain and stain repellent. Been wanting her for a while! Love her!



Fabulous find! I wasn't too crazy about this bag, probably because of the material, but it's growing on me. If I can find one for that price then I'll take the chance!


----------



## myvillarreal26

melbo said:


> Fabulous find! I wasn't too crazy about this bag, probably because of the material, but it's growing on me. If I can find one for that price then I'll take the chance!




I called the outlet before I went since it's 2 hours away. The graysons are $149-$199. I paid $168 beause I purchased the repellent.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

The purple, green and orange Graysons are on sale at the outlet 60% off.  Which color would you get for the fall?  I like them all and need to choose quick before they sell out. I have the blossom pink one and love the size.  The second version has the strap that is detachable.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

pauii said:


> Did MK release Graysons that don't have chains on the extra strap? I've been seeing some being sold online.




The newer version of the medium Graysons have a strap not the original ones.


----------



## Kmora

Is the Grayson style discontinued? (always late to everything haha).


----------



## melbo

Kmora said:


> Is the Grayson style discontinued? (always late to everything haha).


Good question! I'm also curious because I want this bag in pale pink and leather (not pvc).


----------



## Kmora

melbo said:


> Good question! I'm also curious because I want this bag in pale pink and leather (not pvc).




I actually went through the whole thread and found out that they have discontinued the style  so preloved is the way to go :/


----------



## melbo

Kmora said:


> I actually went through the whole thread and found out that they have discontinued the style  so preloved is the way to go :/


Awww! &#128148; some outlets still carry these bags and I have seen some brand new ones on eBay but the prices haven't been that good &#128558;


----------



## tonij2000

My outlet told me that Grayson is now an outlet style bag and readily available.


----------



## Kmora

melbo said:


> Awww! [emoji174] some outlets still carry these bags and I have seen some brand new ones on eBay but the prices haven't been that good [emoji50]







tonij2000 said:


> My outlet told me that Grayson is now an outlet style bag and readily available.




We don't have any outlets in Sweden  so for me I have no chance buying. Tried browsing the internet but it doesn't seem to be sold new anywhere in Europe. Well, I have found one (in Sweden) in quilted leather for full prize. Quite expensive but might buy it anyway  but I would love a small or medium Grayson with strap in Vanilla!


----------



## staciesg26

I saw a new Grayson style bag on the MK website that is all leather called Kirby. Looks interesting for sure!


----------



## staciesg26

I occasionally still see Grayson's at TJ Maxx or Marshall's. I do not have a MK outlet nearby.  I've been wanting a Grayson style but in all leather so I'll probably be getting a Kirby when I have some extra money.


----------



## MKbaglover

Kmora said:


> We don't have any outlets in Sweden  so for me I have no chance buying. Tried browsing the internet but it doesn't seem to be sold new anywhere in Europe. Well, I have found one (in Sweden) in quilted leather for full prize. Quite expensive but might buy it anyway  but I would love a small or medium Grayson with strap in Vanilla!





melbo said:


> Good question! I'm also curious because I want this bag in pale pink and leather (not pvc).



This has just appeared on the Outnet UK so they are out there!!
https://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/product/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors/Grayson-leather-tote/748571
From experience they sell quick from this site and it is a genuine retailer.  
Edit- This one looks to be an outlet style one, so I'm sure you can get a better deal Melbo but for Kimora it may be useful!


----------



## Kmora

MKbaglover said:


> This has just appeared on the Outnet UK so they are out there!!
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/product/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors/Grayson-leather-tote/748571
> From experience they sell quick from this site and it is a genuine retailer.
> Edit- This one looks to be an outlet style one, so I'm sure you can get a better deal Melbo but for Kimora it may be useful!




Wait....this site is new to me!  THANK YOU! Seems awesome!

But the Grayson is not for me, I am almost allergic to pink


----------



## MKbaglover

Kmora said:


> Wait....this site is new to me!  THANK YOU! Seems awesome!
> 
> But the Grayson is not for me, I am almost allergic to pink



:lolots: ok then that bag was definitely not for you!!!  They regularly get new shipments of bags so I just tend to check regularly.  I get regular emails telling me which designers are just in.  They have some beautiful designer clothes and accessories and they often have an extra 30% off on a theme, usually starting on a Friday.


----------



## jcnc

Hello everyone,

I recently bought a MK logo brown Grayson as a gift for my sister. I didnt think about it when I was purchasing but now I am wondering, does the strap of the bag patina?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

jcnc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently bought a MK logo brown Grayson as a gift for my sister. I didnt think about it when I was purchasing but now I am wondering, does the strap of the bag patina?



No patina change.....My leather Grayson is at least 5 to 6 years old and the straps are exactly the same as the day i bought it. Hope that helps.


----------



## jcnc

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> No patina change.....My leather Grayson is at least 5 to 6 years old and the straps are exactly the same as the day i bought it. Hope that helps.


That's great news! Thanks .


----------



## lucydee

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> No patina change.....My leather Grayson is at least 5 to 6 years old and the straps are exactly the same as the day i bought it. Hope that helps.



Your gold leather Grayson is Gorgeous!  I just bought the same bag at the outlet this past weekend.  I love the bag so much, I even got the Vanilla.


----------



## Stephg

Love Grayson, such a great style. I have brown monogram and using it non stop since I got it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

lucydee said:


> Your gold leather Grayson is Gorgeous!  I just bought the same bag at the outlet this past weekend.  I love the bag so much, I even got the Vanilla.



Thanks!


----------



## Chinelle

Hi everyone, I'm new here! Does anyone have a purse organizer in their bag? Does the Samorga organizer for the LV Speedy 30 fit inside the MK Grayson?


----------



## Stephg

Chinelle said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here! Does anyone have a purse organizer in their bag? Does the Samorga organizer for the LV Speedy 30 fit inside the MK Grayson?




I don't feel like it needs an organizer. I tried mine in it and it was hard to get things out.


----------



## sweetmaus

I haven't posted on here for a while. 

I purchased a Michael Kors quilted Grayson (preloved, but barely loved! And it came with everything) after regretting not getting it on sale at Macy's earlier this year. The leather feels and smells like my Microstudded Sophie. I'm in love with it, especially how it zips all the way! 

View media item 23View media item 22


----------



## Stephg

jnfrmana said:


> I haven't posted on here for a while.
> 
> I purchased a Michael Kors quilted Grayson (preloved, but barely loved! And it came with everything) after regretting not getting it on sale at Macy's earlier this year. The leather feels and smells like my Microstudded Sophie. I'm in love with it, especially how it zips all the way!
> 
> View media item 23View media item 22



I can't see your pic, but if it's the one I'm thinking of I wanted that one too! I found a killer deal on eBay for it and hesitated too long and it sold. It's beautiful, I love the Grayson style, so functional.


----------



## sweetmaus

Stephg said:


> I can't see your pic, but if it's the one I'm thinking of I wanted that one too! I found a killer deal on eBay for it and hesitated too long and it sold. It's beautiful, I love the Grayson style, so functional.



Sorry! I'm new to the whole PF update . Hopefully these should work! It's so cute but I can still fit everything I could possibly need.


----------



## Stephg

jnfrmana said:


> Sorry! I'm new to the whole PF update . Hopefully these should work! It's so cute but I can still fit everything I could possibly need.



Yep that's the one. I love it too! Kicking myself for not getting it when I found a deal! Enjoy


----------



## Kmora

jnfrmana said:


> Sorry! I'm new to the whole PF update . Hopefully these should work! It's so cute but I can still fit everything I could possibly need.



I was also looking at this bag but hesitated and when I came back to the store it was sold out :/


----------



## lucydee

Me and my MK Vanilla Grayson on the subway today.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

jnfrmana said:


> Sorry! I'm new to the whole PF update . Hopefully these should work! It's so cute but I can still fit everything


Just found one like it this morning. Thinking about buying ..


----------



## Stephg

jnfrmana said:


> Sorry! I'm new to the whole PF update . Hopefully these should work! It's so cute but I can still fit everything I could possibly need.



Now that you've had it for a bit, how are you liking it?


----------



## sweetmaus

Stephg said:


> Now that you've had it for a bit, how are you liking it?



Sorry for the late response! I've been using her everyday and absolutely love her ! The bag can fit a lot (cosmetic pouch, full size wallet, keys, over the ear headphones, Moleskine planner, and snacks) and I just can't get over the leather smell. The side pockets are great for my hand sanitizer and eye drops. For some reason, the shoulder strap also feels much more comfortable than the Saffiano leather one for my medium Selma.

I usually don't favor monogram, but I am itching for another Grayson in the pink monogram!


----------



## Stephg

jnfrmana said:


> Sorry for the late response! I've been using her everyday and absolutely love her ! The bag can fit a lot (cosmetic pouch, full size wallet, keys, over the ear headphones, Moleskine planner, and snacks) and I just can't get over the leather smell. The side pockets are great for my hand sanitizer and eye drops. For some reason, the shoulder strap also feels much more comfortable than the Saffiano leather one for my medium Selma.
> 
> I usually don't favor monogram, but I am itching for another Grayson in the pink monogram!



Awesome, love the Grayson style. It fits so much! I don't usually like monogram either but have it in brown mono and love love love it! I really want this black one too but was unsure if it's a heavy bag because of the chain? I want too many bags, hubs is less then impressed with my obsession


----------



## sweetmaus

Stephg said:


> Awesome, love the Grayson style. It fits so much! I don't usually like monogram either but have it in brown mono and love love love it! I really want this black one too but was unsure if it's a heavy bag because of the chain? I want too many bags, hubs is less then impressed with my obsession



It's such a classy looking bag! The gold hardware really complements the soft leather. I would go for it . The chain is actually quite lightweight surprisingly and I don't find the bag heavy at all. I just love soft leather bags and think you would love the quilted leather. I wish MK would release more variants of the Grayson like this one!


----------



## bellevie0891

Not sure if anyone is even interested, but the outlet Grayson is still available in lots of colors!

I've been OBSESSED with wanting to get a Speedy the last couple weeks. After reading this thread I decided to look for and try the Grayson first [emoji41]

I figure this way I can try out the style to see its something I really even like carrying... and put even more thought into how I feel about spending so much on a single LV purse [emoji6]

Not to mention I have a whoooole ton more saving up to do before I could even purchase a Speedy [emoji38]


----------



## myluvofbags

bellevie0891 said:


> Not sure if anyone is even interested, but the outlet Grayson is still available in lots of colors!
> 
> I've been OBSESSED with wanting to get a Speedy the last couple weeks. After reading this thread I decided to look for and try the Grayson first [emoji41]
> 
> I figure this way I can try out the style to see its something I really even like carrying... and put even more thought into how I feel about spending so much on a single LV purse [emoji6]
> 
> Not to mention I have a whoooole ton more saving up to do before I could even purchase a Speedy [emoji38]


I have the black mono Grayson, a Coach and a Dooney bag that is similar to speedy, I do love them and have contemplated the speedy for a while but keep hesitating, not sure why,lol as I do love the shape. Perhaps it's knowing I have the style at a less costly price point,  everytime I try it, I end up with a different LV style.  I need to go look at the MK outlet and see what colors they have


----------



## bellevie0891

myluvofbags said:


> I have the black mono Grayson, a Coach and a Dooney bag that is similar to speedy, I do love them and have contemplated the speedy for a while but keep hesitating, not sure why,lol as I do love the shape. Perhaps it's knowing I have the style at a less costly price point,  everytime I try it, I end up with a different LV style.  I need to go look at the MK outlet and see what colors they have



I keep going back and forth... one minutes I NEED a Speedy B... one minute I NEED a Neverfull MM... the next minute I can't believe I'd be willing to spend that much on a purse. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the looks of the LV purses, but like you pointed out, there are similar cheaper options. I also really love the deals I can get on MK and I honestly think that adds to the bag for me. [emoji51] 

I recently bought a Jet Set Tote and now the Grayson and I'm hoping they calm my itch for an LV.


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> I keep going back and forth... one minutes I NEED a Speedy B... one minute I NEED a Neverfull MM... the next minute I can't believe I'd be willing to spend that much on a purse.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the looks of the LV purses, but like you pointed out, there are similar cheaper options. I also really love the deals I can get on MK and I honestly think that adds to the bag for me. [emoji51]
> 
> I recently bought a Jet Set Tote and now the Grayson and I'm hoping they calm my itch for an LV.


Personally, I would stick with the MK version of these bags until you're absolutely sure you love the style and would carry it tons.  I like the Speedy, but not the issue with sagging.  I like the Neverfull, but not the issues with the shoulder straps and top edge leather.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Personally, I would stick with the MK version of these bags until you're absolutely sure you love the style and would carry it tons.  I like the Speedy, but not the issue with sagging.  I like the Neverfull, but not the issues with the shoulder straps and top edge leather.



I sold a couple of my MK bags so I decided to make the two hour drive to the closest Louis Vuitton store... 

It was my first time in an LV store so I strolled around to check everything out. Decided to try on the Speedy 25, Neverfull MM and the Delightful PM because they were the ones I was most interested in on his website and thought they would be my best choice for a starter piece. After I went back and forth trying the three on I couldn't help but be a little disappointed. Almost felt as if I was missing something. 

I DO NOT WANT ANY LV BUYERS TO TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY. I'M NOT TRYING TO TALK DOWN ANY BRAND OR SAY ONE IS BETTER THAN ANOTHER AT ALL, JUST POSTING MY FEELINGS. WE ALL LIKE WHAT WE LIKE AND THAT IS PERFECTLY FINE IN MY BOOK  

I looked the bags up and down, inside and out. Felt the materials. Tried them on more times that I could count. Sat them next to my LG Selma. Asked my daughter a hundred times which she preferred lol. Tried to picture which I would be happiest with and get the most use from. Which MK bags I would be willing to let go of to help cover the costs of this one bag.

After all of that I really didn't feel like I needed any of them, but decided to purchase the NF any ways because I absolutely loved the looks of the Damier Ebene with the Rose Ballerine lining on the LV site and everyone's posted pictures here on the PF. 

We got out to the car, I pulled the NF out of the orange box to look it over once again, really started looking over the sides, bottom, top and inside. Noticed almost instantly the top edge trim was very uneven. One side was taller than the other side. Kept looking the bag over, thinking if it was worth walking back in and asking for another bag. Then noticed the strap on the pouch  The one side where it loops through the slit in the leather was almost completely torn through.  Definitely wasn't okay with that!
Trekked back through the mall. Waited for someone to be free to help me. Swapped the NF out for another. This one is still a tad crooked at the trim but not even half as bad as the first and the pouch strap looks perfect! I also requested a new box and matching box, I noticed when taking the bag out in the car that the box had stains on the back and was crumpled up in the corner like it had been dropped, I had been given the orange box and a brown bag with the first bag. Normally wouldn't make a fuss over something like that but it was a huge purchase for me and I planned on keeping both the bag and box for some time sort of as keepsakes of my purchase.

I took the bag out once again when I got to the car to stare at it on my way home  Get about 15 minutes down the road and it hits me... there was no receipt in the new box. Ugh... had to drive back and go into the mall for a third time. 

So I get back home and I'm still unsure of my purchase. Still not sure which MK's I'm willing to let go of to keep it. I pull a few MK's out to have my family tell me their honest opinions ( My Jet Set Tote, Selma, Grayson and Cindy). Mind you my kids and husband do not care anything about handbags lol. But they all were instantly hands down and firm that they did not like the NF. They looked it over, held it against the MK's, felt the materials. The only one that knew how much the LV cost was my husband, but I purchased the bag myself with my own money, so his opinion was not affected at all by the cost   I made comments on how some people think MK has "copied" LV by having such similar styles. My husband actually said "Well, Michael Kors made them better!".

They all kept saying that they were visually attracted to the MK's. They thought the materials felt better. They loved all the pockets in the MK's. Thought the MK's looked better when worn. Liked the metal details on the MK's.

So.... I've been staring at the NF all week. Still thinking she is beautiful. I've packed her up with my things, tried her on over and over. But still don't feel the love like I have in the past for other bags I've had. The strap drop feels too short, the bag feels a tad big. The pouch is very flat, so it doesn't zip up well with the items I planned on using in it are in there. It also bothers me there are no protective feet on the bag. I thought about exchanging it for a Delightful. Thought about keeping it and actually using it to see if the love comes... 

But then the past day or so its come to me that I really don't think LV is for me. While they still look beautiful to me, I can't justify the price. I'm taking the NF back this weekend. Its really given me a new appreciation for my other bags!


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> I sold a couple of my MK bags so I decided to make the two hour drive to the closest Louis Vuitton store...
> 
> It was my first time in an LV store so I strolled around to check everything out. Decided to try on the Speedy 25, Neverfull MM and the Delightful PM because they were the ones I was most interested in on his website and thought they would be my best choice for a starter piece. After I went back and forth trying the three on I couldn't help but be a little disappointed. Almost felt as if I was missing something.
> 
> I DO NOT WANT ANY LV BUYERS TO TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY. I'M NOT TRYING TO TALK DOWN ANY BRAND OR SAY ONE IS BETTER THAN ANOTHER AT ALL, JUST POSTING MY FEELINGS. WE ALL LIKE WHAT WE LIKE AND THAT IS PERFECTLY FINE IN MY BOOK
> 
> I looked the bags up and down, inside and out. Felt the materials. Tried them on more times that I could count. Sat them next to my LG Selma. Asked my daughter a hundred times which she preferred lol. Tried to picture which I would be happiest with and get the most use from. Which MK bags I would be willing to let go of to help cover the costs of this one bag.
> 
> After all of that I really didn't feel like I needed any of them, but decided to purchase the NF any ways because I absolutely loved the looks of the Damier Ebene with the Rose Ballerine lining on the LV site and everyone's posted pictures here on the PF.
> 
> We got out to the car, I pulled the NF out of the orange box to look it over once again, really started looking over the sides, bottom, top and inside. Noticed almost instantly the top edge trim was very uneven. One side was taller than the other side. Kept looking the bag over, thinking if it was worth walking back in and asking for another bag. Then noticed the strap on the pouch  The one side where it loops through the slit in the leather was almost completely torn through.  Definitely wasn't okay with that!
> Trekked back through the mall. Waited for someone to be free to help me. Swapped the NF out for another. This one is still a tad crooked at the trim but not even half as bad as the first and the pouch strap looks perfect! I also requested a new box and matching box, I noticed when taking the bag out in the car that the box had stains on the back and was crumpled up in the corner like it had been dropped, I had been given the orange box and a brown bag with the first bag. Normally wouldn't make a fuss over something like that but it was a huge purchase for me and I planned on keeping both the bag and box for some time sort of as keepsakes of my purchase.
> 
> I took the bag out once again when I got to the car to stare at it on my way home  Get about 15 minutes down the road and it hits me... there was no receipt in the new box. Ugh... had to drive back and go into the mall for a third time.
> 
> So I get back home and I'm still unsure of my purchase. Still not sure which MK's I'm willing to let go of to keep it. I pull a few MK's out to have my family tell me their honest opinions ( My Jet Set Tote, Selma, Grayson and Cindy). Mind you my kids and husband do not care anything about handbags lol. But they all were instantly hands down and firm that they did not like the NF. They looked it over, held it against the MK's, felt the materials. The only one that knew how much the LV cost was my husband, but I purchased the bag myself with my own money, so his opinion was not affected at all by the cost   I made comments on how some people think MK has "copied" LV by having such similar styles. My husband actually said "Well, Michael Kors made them better!".
> 
> They all kept saying that they were visually attracted to the MK's. They thought the materials felt better. They loved all the pockets in the MK's. Thought the MK's looked better when worn. Liked the metal details on the MK's.
> 
> So.... I've been staring at the NF all week. Still thinking she is beautiful. I've packed her up with my things, tried her on over and over. But still don't feel the love like I have in the past for other bags I've had. The strap drop feels too short, the bag feels a tad big. The pouch is very flat, so it doesn't zip up well with the items I planned on using in it are in there. It also bothers me there are no protective feet on the bag. I thought about exchanging it for a Delightful. Thought about keeping it and actually using it to see if the love comes...
> 
> But then the past day or so its come to me that I really don't think LV is for me. While they still look beautiful to me, I can't justify the price. I'm taking the NF back this weekend. Its really given me a new appreciation for my other bags!


Sounds like you really thought this through and gave LV a chance.  LV makes some beautiful bags, but I personally think you really should love the style/material/craftsmanship and know you'll use the bag tons before purchasing since it's such an expensive purchase.  I, too, have found the quality and style of many of my MK bags preferable to similar styles by the higher end designers.  I think MK did a better, more streamlined, version of the Celine Phantom/Luggage totes with the Selma.  MK did a beautiful, affordable, contemporary version of the Hermes Birkin with the Hamilton.  (And who can afford a Birkin anyway?!)  The MK Jet Set Top Zip Tote is a well-made alternative to the LV Totally.  The MK Grayson is an affordable alternative to the LV Speedy.  And the list goes on and on.

My problem with the LV Neverfull is that the strap drop is too short and there are lots of documented problems with the straps and top edge leather stretching and cracking (especially in DE canvas).  I don't think they're as well made as they look.  And I tend to gravitate to more structured bags, so don't like that the LV Speedy sags.  These are just my personal issues with specific, more popular styles.  I still adore my LV Alma, Galliera, and Brea.  LV makes some beautiful bags, but they aren't for everyone.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Sounds like you really thought this through and gave LV a chance.  LV makes some beautiful bags, but I personally think you really should love the style/material/craftsmanship and know you'll use the bag tons before purchasing since it's such an expensive purchase.  I, too, have found the quality and style of many of my MK bags preferable to similar styles by the higher end designers.  I think MK did a better, more streamlined, version of the Celine Phantom/Luggage totes with the Selma.  MK did a beautiful, affordable, contemporary version of the Hermes Birkin with the Hamilton.  (And who can afford a Birkin anyway?!)  The MK Jet Set Top Zip Tote is a well-made alternative to the LV Totally.  The MK Grayson is an affordable alternative to the LV Speedy.  And the list goes on and on.
> 
> My problem with the LV Neverfull is that the strap drop is too short and there are lots of documented problems with the straps and top edge leather stretching and cracking (especially in DE canvas).  I don't think they're as well made as they look.  And I tend to gravitate to more structured bags, so don't like that the LV Speedy sags.  These are just my personal issues with specific, more popular styles.  I still adore my LV Alma, Galliera, and Brea.  LV makes some beautiful bags, but they aren't for everyone.



Agree 100% [emoji4] I've tried so many MK's (and other brands) and really feel like I get the most bang for my buck with the MK's I currently have. 

LV is the only high end I've really felt drawn to. And I'm glad that I did get a chance to bring it home, pack it up, try it on and think more about it! 

I'm very careful with my things, but it does give me a good feeling knowing if something did happen and a bag was ruined I wouldn't be taking as big of a loss as I would with an LV purchase. 

He most definitely has some beautiful bags! Glad you love yours [emoji173]️


----------



## Stephg

Does anyone have the new style grayson? Opinions?


----------



## tcfc

Bump


----------

